# What is intimidating about sock knitting...or anything else???



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I can understand not wanting to do something, such as knitting socks, because you do not want to do the Kitchener stitch (I personally hate the Kitchener stitch...so won't do cuff down). But I just don't get want is intimidating about socks...or anything else for that matter. 
It is all just knitting...knit stitch and purl stitch... arranged in certain ways. Yes there are short rows for socks...less to knit per row...no big deal (especially if you use the Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern that is the easiest short row ever devised...and can be worked cuff down as well as my fav. toe up) 
What is the worst that can happen when attempting a lace pattern?... maybe a bit of frogging...
What is the worst that can happen when attempting a top down sweater? ... maybe a bit of frogging....
What is the worst that can happen when attempting socks... a bit of frogging. 
Isn't it all just knitting? It really isn't brain surgery... no one is going to be harmed in any way from the learning process. 
If you just don't like working with small needles...that is one thing. (and one thing that I was famous for until I found a sock pattern for worsted weight yarn and size 5 needle... then I got hooked on socks...Now fingering weight yarn and size 1 or 1.5 needle) I even had to purchase some needles in those small sizes. I even bought a size 0 ... I sort of hope I don't get tempted to use it for more than an afterthought life line.
There really should not be anything that is intimidating or scary in any way. It is all just yarn and needles doing interesting things. Allowing yourself to be afraid to do something (with yarn and needles) is cutting yourself off from something that might bring you pleasure ... and those who will miss getting your beautifully hand made gifts.
Jane


----------



## californiasissy (Jun 14, 2013)

Very well stated! I work on complex patterns to stretch my ability and challenge myself. But knitting is knitting. Love it or don't do it!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

californiasissy said:


> Very well stated! I work on complex patterns to stretch my ability and challenge myself. But knitting is knitting. Love it or don't do it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

This is all so true. There is no one way to do anything in knitting. The worst that can happen is you have to rip back. and I do a lot of that.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been knitting socks for years, so have that mastered.

Recently I've experimented with Fair Isle. Next I want to learn cables.That really has me in awe.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I once heard someone say, "I just do what it says. I don't pay attention to what it's called." Good advice, b/c sometime the names of the techniques can be intimidating. In our minds, the named technique conjurs up entirely new entity, when it is really just a variation of the application of K and P.


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Well said and I agree completely! It's odd....I graduated from college with a degree in music. I can "sight read" piano or vocal music easily but sometimes all the directions in a knitting pattern can stop me in my tracks. I'm still an advanced beginner so I have to remind myself that it is one stitch at a time just as it was one note at a time. 

We can all do this friends!!!!!!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Excellent subject! I love exploring and creating and trying new ideas and techniques. When I find something that works I stick with it (i.e. FLK heel) but I also have a myriad of other techniques in my arsenal as well, because at some point I tried. I'm always on the lookout for a new challenge. Often I will be in the middle of trying something new my mind wanders and I think of an even better way to do it, or use a different color pattern, or a different project it would work even better for, and so I begin again. It doesn't stress me out at all to start over nor does it bother me one bit to have other WIPs, in fact, it brings me joy. I know that eventually they will either be completed or frogged. One of the reasons I have so many WIPs is because I discover something I want to try so I go ahead and start it to see if I like it. Quite often I will see something that I just know a friend or family member would love, but if I don't just dive in head first and begin, I never will. If I had a quarter for every time I frogged something I could....well, buy even more yarn!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Right ON! I love knitting because there are so many things that can be done with two basic stitches. I get bored...the worst parts of socks are the mindless section between the toes and the heels and between the heels and when I bind off at the top where I just go round and round and round. That's why I've been trying more and more complex patterns in my socks.

I've been trying other techniques and knitting other things, too. I belong to a knitting group in my community and people keep donating yarn to us that belong to someone who's no longer with us. That gives all of us a stash of acrylic yarn (why do people use so much acrylic and not good wool?) to try new things with and to give to charity. That allows me to experiment, try a different pattern that I can't wear myself and feel good when it gets donated and the yarn is used up. Fun!!


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I totally agree and would like to add that there is no reason to fear your tools. Circular needles, DPNs, etc. They are all just knitting needles and you knit just the same on them as you do on any other needles.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> I can understand not wanting to do something, such as knitting socks, because you do not want to do the Kitchener stitch (I personally hate the Kitchener stitch...so won't do cuff down). But I just don't get want is intimidating about socks...or anything else for that matter.
> It is all just knitting...knit stitch and purl stitch... arranged in certain ways. Yes there are short rows for socks...less to knit per row...no big deal (especially if you use the Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern that is the easiest short row ever devised...and can be worked cuff down as well as my fav. toe up)
> What is the worst that can happen when attempting a lace pattern?... maybe a bit of frogging...
> What is the worst that can happen when attempting a top down sweater? ... maybe a bit of frogging....
> ...


I had never used such small needles either but I started making socks with size 0. OMG. I've gone to #1's now and that's where I'll stay because my socks feel good. I started with Magic Loop for the first time on 2 At A Time Magic Loop. Had never made socks or used ML before. Decided I'd kill two birds with one stone.

As I've told many here if you can knit and you can purl and you know how to do kfb you can make socks. For about $1 for a pattern. How easy can that be. Don't being buying no $20 pattern book. Make ONE pair of plain socks and then knock yourself out with your cables, lace, crossovers, flower, etc. So many patterns for FREE on the internet. People complain about the price of sock yarn and then they pay twice that for a pattern book. Don't understand it all Jane. :roll:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Gabriell said:


> I've been knitting socks for years, so have that mastered.
> 
> Recently I've experimented with Fair Isle. Next I want to learn cables.That really has me in awe.


Honey if you can do Fair Isle you'll be able to do Cables with your eyes closed.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Adnileus said:


> Well said and I agree completely! It's odd....I graduated from college with a degree in music. I can "sight read" piano or vocal music easily but sometimes all the directions in a knitting pattern can stop me in my tracks. I'm still an advanced beginner so I have to remind myself that it is one stitch at a time just as it was one note at a time.
> 
> We can all do this friends!!!!!!!


I only make stuff with a picture. I can read the directions and I can do exactly what it tells me to do and it still doesn't come out correctly. But give me a picture with those written instructions and I'm good to go. I have a photographic memory and a photographic mind. If I go to someone's house and open their kitchen cabinets, take a quick glance, the next time I come to their house I can open a cabinet and get what I want without asking. I sometimes drive down a road in my mind. I only have to go somewhere once and I can get there again.

I got "lost" in Phoenix AZ once in a monsoon rain. I had never been to that part of town. I started in daylight but as soon as the storm popped up NIGHTTIME. LOL But I got back to my apartment without stopping to ask for directions. When I give someone directions I never give route or street names. I go by landmarks, i.e. a grocery store, a church etc.

The mind is a funny thing isn't it?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Excellent subject! I love exploring and creating and trying new ideas and techniques. When I find something that works I stick with it (i.e. FLK heel) but I also have a myriad of other techniques in my arsenal as well, because at some point I tried. I'm always on the lookout for a new challenge. Often I will be in the middle of trying something new my mind wanders and I think of an even better way to do it, or use a different color pattern, or a different project it would work even better for, and so I begin again. It doesn't stress me out at all to start over nor does it bother me one bit to have other WIPs, in fact, it brings me joy. I know that eventually they will either be completed or frogged. One of the reasons I have so many WIPs is because I discover something I want to try so I go ahead and start it to see if I like it. Quite often I will see something that I just know a friend or family member would love, but if I don't just dive in head first and begin, I never will. If I had a quarter for every time I frogged something I could....well, buy even more yarn!


Lately, I've been trying to put one or more rows on every WIP I have going on. Sometimes I don't get back to the beginning in one knitting session... :shock:


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Adnileus said:


> Well said and I agree completely! It's odd....I graduated from college with a degree in music. I can "sight read" piano or vocal music easily but sometimes all the directions in a knitting pattern can stop me in my tracks. I'm still an advanced beginner so I have to remind myself that it is one stitch at a time just as it was one note at a time.
> 
> We can all do this friends!!!!!!!


Hello! A fellow musician! And a fellow knitter! You made my day with the sight reading comment. A Bach fugue doesn't scare me in the least ( I'm a piano teacher...I just know it is about 6 mts. of work before performance ready.) A knitting pattern seems harder, some are poorly written. I was having trouble with heels before I found amyknits and sockit2me's patterns. They are so easy to follow. Now my first sock is just about done, finish the toe tonight. My first toe was a wedge and although grafting sounded easy and I thought I did it correctly, it looked all tight and had donkey ears at the ends. My star toe looked great ( to me.) Then I picked up stitches for the after thought heel, and that didn't go well. So after frogging I used sockit2me's pattern. Pictures help and the only "hard" part still is when I have to pick up stitches on the sides. I was one stitch short so I just made one, and I can see where that little stitch is every time I look at the sock. Oh well, there is always sock #2.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Nancie E said:


> Hello! A fellow musician! And a fellow knitter! You made my day with the sight reading comment. A Bach fugue doesn't scare me in the least ( I'm a piano teacher...I just know it is about 6 mts. of work before performance ready.) A knitting pattern seems harder, some are poorly written. I was having trouble with heels before I found amyknits and sockit2me's patterns. They are so easy to follow. Now my first sock is just about done, finish the toe tonight. My first toe was a wedge and although grafting sounded easy and I thought I did it correctly, it looked all tight and had donkey ears at the ends. My star toe looked great ( to me.) Then I picked up stitches for the after thought heel, and that didn't go well. So after frogging I used sockit2me's pattern. Pictures help and the only "hard" part still is when I have to pick up stitches on the sides. I was one stitch short so I just made one, and I can see where that little stitch is every time I look at the sock. Oh well, there is always sock #2.


2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. If you just have to have a pattern go to Knit Picks and get their generic. Or watch Patty Joy teach you to cast on. Then spend $1 USD on ravelry and get her FISH LIPS KISS HEEL. Easy peasy. I've never frogged a sock.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't read patterns very well a lot of them are so complacated


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Nancie E said:


> Hello! A fellow musician! And a fellow knitter! You made my day with the sight reading comment. A Bach fugue doesn't scare me in the least ( I'm a piano teacher...I just know it is about 6 mts. of work before performance ready.) A knitting pattern seems harder, some are poorly written. I was having trouble with heels before I found amyknits and sockit2me's patterns. They are so easy to follow. Now my first sock is just about done, finish the toe tonight. My first toe was a wedge and although grafting sounded easy and I thought I did it correctly, it looked all tight and had donkey ears at the ends. My star toe looked great ( to me.) Then I picked up stitches for the after thought heel, and that didn't go well. So after frogging I used sockit2me's pattern. Pictures help and the only "hard" part still is when I have to pick up stitches on the sides. I was one stitch short so I just made one, and I can see where that little stitch is every time I look at the sock. Oh well, there is always sock #2.


Give toe up socks a shot... I am sure you will find Judy's Magic Cast On for toe up socks makes a beautiful toe... and Fish Lips Kiss Heel makes a simple, fast and easy, no holes, well fitting heel. The FLKHeel is not free...but is only $1.00 and well worth the price, on Ravelry.
Jane


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I so agree with you. I was just thinking about the same thing today. I've read so many comments that posters have made saying they were scared of DPN's. I can't understand that. Leary of, confused by, not interested in trying or just don't like, but not scared. It's just a matter of taking your time and trying it, you might surprise yourself.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> Give toe up socks a shot... I am sure you will find Judy's Magic Cast On for toe up socks makes a beautiful toe... and Fish Lips Kiss Heel makes a simple, fast and easy, no holes, well fitting heel. The FLKHeel is not free...but is only $1.00 and well worth the price, on Ravelry.
> Jane


I use the Turkish cast on from Patty Joy aka the Sox Therapist from FLKH fame. I was casting on only 8 stitches and found my socks a tad pointy. So I changed to 10 stitches. I might go to 12. I have 72 stitches in all on my socks because I tend to knit socks very tightly. I didn't do it one time and felt like I was walking on wires.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> I can't read patterns very well a lot of them are so complacated


Some patterns are complicated...but if you take it one stitch at a time they become a bit simpler. If you have questions about a specific pattern...just ask for help understanding what it is asking you to do. When asking...always tell pattern name and if possible a link to the pattern itself ... and you will get many answers to any questions you might have. Most of the folks here are really great answering ... and fast too. 
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I use the Turkish cast on from Patty Joy aka the Sox Therapist from FLKH fame. I was casting on only 8 stitches and found my socks a tad pointy. So I changed to 10 stitches. I might go to 12. I have 72 stitches in all on my socks because I tend to knit socks very tightly. I didn't do it one time and felt like I was walking on wires.


I, too, found 8 stitches for the start of my socks a bit too narrow in the toe...went to 10 and am now starting with 12 and I do like that a lot better. I do love Judy's Magic Cast On. However, even though I wear a size 9 shoe... 72 stitches in a sock would never work for me... I rarely have a sock with more than 60 stitches.
Jane


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> I, too, found 8 stitches for the start of my socks a bit too narrow in the toe...went to 10 and am now starting with 12 and I do like that a lot better. I do love Judy's Magic Cast On. However, even though I wear a size 9 shoe... 72 stitches in a sock would never work for me... I rarely have a sock with more than 60 stitches.
> Jane


One of us knits tightly and one of us knits loosely. But don't you use #2's?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> One of us knits tightly and one of us knits loosely. But don't you use #2's?


Not always... mostly been using 1.5.
Recently got a Kollage square circular needle... it is a 1.5 and started a pair with it... also just finished a sock with a Karbonz size 1 needle... the socks on the Kollage 1.5 look like a way tighter knit than the socks done on the Karbonz 1 ... My tension is same working with both needles ... but amazing the difference with that square needle.
Jane


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Gabriell said:


> I've been knitting socks for years, so have that mastered.
> 
> Recently I've experimented with Fair Isle. Next I want to learn cables.That really has me in awe.


And cables might be the easiest of all!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Gabriell said:


> I've been knitting socks for years, so have that mastered.
> 
> Recently I've experimented with Fair Isle. Next I want to learn cables.That really has me in awe.


I'm in the process of knitting cabled socks right now! So much fun! If you enjoy fair isle you will love making the cables - like most things with knitting, the possibilities are endless!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> Not always... mostly been using 1.5.
> Recently got a Kollage square circular needle... it is a 1.5 and started a pair with it... also just finished a sock with a Karbonz size 1 needle... the socks on the Kollage 1.5 look like a way tighter knit than the socks done on the Karbonz 1 ... My tension is same working with both needles ... but amazing the difference with that square needle.
> Jane


Are you sure you're counting every stitch? LOL I couldn't resist. I've always used 72 stitches and my socks fit like a dream. I use the same number of stitches all the way to the top. Except for the next to last row where I increase 2:4. I have always done 2x2 ribbing and increase fb on the knit stitches only. Then knit all the stitches for my last row. I might branch out to a waffle style leg or ST ST alternating with 2x2 ribbing. But that's a drastic measure I might not be able to do. Scary. LOL


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nancie E said:


> Hello! A fellow musician! And a fellow knitter! You made my day with the sight reading comment. A Bach fugue doesn't scare me in the least ( I'm a piano teacher...I just know it is about 6 mts. of work before performance ready.) A knitting pattern seems harder, some are poorly written. I was having trouble with heels before I found amyknits and sockit2me's patterns. They are so easy to follow. Now my first sock is just about done, finish the toe tonight. My first toe was a wedge and although grafting sounded easy and I thought I did it correctly, it looked all tight and had donkey ears at the ends. My star toe looked great ( to me.) Then I picked up stitches for the after thought heel, and that didn't go well. So after frogging I used sockit2me's pattern. Pictures help and the only "hard" part still is when I have to pick up stitches on the sides. I was one stitch short so I just made one, and I can see where that little stitch is every time I look at the sock. Oh well, there is always sock #2.


I'm a musician too and in my younger days I was always tackling pieces that were beyond my abilities and working really hard to accomplish them. I always tell people that "no one said I couldn't!"

That's how I've always approached knitting. I'm usually in over my head but I keep going and learning; no one said I couldn't!!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

You are so right! I'm just an advanced beginner but I've jumped right in and have crochet many shawls that friends and family love and one very lacy one for myself. There is an error but I really love the scarf and the only one who knows there's an error is me! After a knitting a scarf, I started a bottom up raglan sleeve sweater for my DH and a 3/4 sleeve sweater for my girlfriend. All I do is follow the directions with the help of You Tube. I have to admit I frogged my DH's sweater because of critical mistakes but the new one is knitting up fine. Socks are next on my list of things to do. I know with a good pattern, You Tube and all you friendly and knowledgeable people on KP, I'll be fine!


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

I agree, mostly. I do think it can be tricky to learn to use 4 or 5 needles at once, particularly if your hands are less flexible than they used to be!


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

I so agree. People imagine problems that don't exist.
They do the same thing with needles. For example they ask "how do I knit with circular needles" That question gets lots of answers. I knit with circular needles exactly the same way as I knit with straights. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree although I have yet to try socks. I learned to knit three years ago at age 68 so one is never too old to try to master new things. I got fascinated with lace knitting, and thought it was complicated until I realized that lace is nothing more than planned holes!! You are right about it all coming down to knit and purl ( and frogging!LOL).


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

the worst part of a sock for me is picking up stitches and the toes


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

You are right. It's supposed to be a hobby and fun, isn't it? There is enough in this world to get us upset and stress us out. Knitting is something we don't HAVE to do unless we want to. We (including myself) need to remember...."I'm doing this for fun and because I enjoy it, not because I have to!"
Thanks for reminding us all about our "fun hobby."


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yooperdooper said:


> the worst part of a sock for me is picking up stitches and the toes


Watch Party Joy on You Tube. Learn 2At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. When you get to the heel go to revelry.com and f or $1USD buy the Fish Lips Kiss Heel. 
Now problem now with toes and no picking up stitches on the heel.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, the donated yarn from knitters who have passed away reminded me of my daughter telling me about her weaving. she lives in Vermont so there are a lot more weavers than here. She asked me what colors I'd like when she went to the guild sale. We started to talk about another sale a few days later that was apparently much larger. Her first statement was, "well, mom, we have another dead weaver's sale going on here today". I didn't know if I was allowed to laugh or not.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Having been through the process of figuring out and learning the fish kiss lips heel just a week ago, I can understand the feeling of being intimidated by a pattern. 

Sometimes as you're reading/knitting it just doesn't make sense and your mind doesn't want to wrap around and accept the process. Part of it was the idea of having 16 pages of instructions to go through, and so different from the heel flap and gusset I'm used to. Took me out of my comfort zone. 

But I did my research here on KP and every one says it's so easy, so I knew it was just me and I had to overcome this challenge and I did. And it IS easy.

I just LOVE KP and all the great, generous, helpful folks here. Thank you all for being here for us.


----------



## Karen K Turner (May 17, 2011)

I think some of us are more concerned with our self image than the act of making something. I was called a failure because I was poor and not much was expected of me because of the way we lived. I had years of counselling and I made my self a better path in life. But, those words of failure still haunt me. I struggle with it daily. Sometimes I jump in with both feet, and some days I just test the water.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

wjeanc said:


> Having been through the process of figuring out and learning the fish kiss lips heel just a week ago, I can understand the feeling of being intimidated by a pattern.
> 
> Sometimes as you're reading/knitting it just doesn't make sense and your mind doesn't want to wrap around and accept the process. Part of it was the idea of having 16 pages of instructions to go through, and so different from the heel flap and gusset I'm used to. Took me out of my comfort zone.
> 
> ...


All you really need are the 3 pages of basic instructions and the photos


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

My take on this topic is blaming all of our fear on the instructions. Maybe I"d consider myself an advanced intermediate knitter - if the instructions are clear and explicit. However I met my match with an "expert" Iran sweater pattern (in the round) which had three panels of cables /patterned stitches on the front and an easier form of cables on the back. What incapacitated me was that it was assumed the knitter would know enough to reverse the right front cable panel to work on the left side. Why wasn't the left side charted, like the rest of the sweater? Not only are reversing the stitches involved, but also changing the type of cables so that they lean towards the center ( therefore right and left side cables are different). Months later, my LYS helped me rewrite the pattern. Once able to read the entire pattern, the knitting is a synch! Praise to the designers who write clear concise patterns :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Interesting perspective! I think I will let it inspire me to take on a challenge....maybe even socks!


----------



## patsykelly (Feb 16, 2013)

I think it's great that you are so relaxed with all the problems that knitting can bring as am I but think your email could make a lot of KP's feel even more intimidated asking for help as they may now think that they should think in the same way. Foe a lot of people a complex pattern IS intimidating which is why so many of look to this website for help without judgement


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't dislike socks because of the Kitchener stitch don't do it just do a star toe. No Kitchener involved. I actually like the shape better.

When I was taught to knit what was said to me is, there are only two stitches in knitting knit and purl. When you take that approach, you can do anything.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I love a challenge! The next one is the ashton shawl...and it is going to be for ME! Socks used to scare me too at the beginning, but now i always have a pair of socks on the go, i do&#324;t lile plain socks, i like trying new patterns. Look up Hedgerow socks, very easy pattern, but beautiful results, people will think it is a difficult pattern, but it is not. Happy knitting. My next pair will be a lace pattern, go to Ravelry, lots of free patterns.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I just finished my first pair of socks and wore them yesterday. I use the 48" circular needle instead of the dp needles. The dp needles get in my way and it takes me longer to knit with them. I am starting to the circular needles for everything I knit now, it's so much easier to carry around one needles than have 2 needles that I have to keep track of and they fit better into my knitting bag.
I just started my second pair of socks yesterday and I am all ready on the foot part. I'll have then done in a couple of days with the circulars instead of weeks with the dp.
And, YES, knitting is K and P stitches with variations of placements. The more complicated the pattern the more I enjoy the project...


----------



## jjka (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for a well written comment and a reminder to us all. This year I hope to step out of my knitting comfort zone. This reminder is just what I needed.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Honey if you can do Fair Isle you'll be able to do Cables with your eyes closed.


Agree. I love doing cables.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree with you here but can't understand why you and others hate the kitchner stitch. I have to admit that even after making many pairs of socks I still open a how to to be sure I start off correctly but what's to hate?


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I make at least 2 pair of socks every week, less now than I used to when using worsted weight and size 4 needles, but loving the end result much better! I recently picked up some bright variegated Premier Yarns, Deborah Norville collection, sock yarn at Joann's Fabric and I am having a ball! with 2 skeins I can make a pair for my self and a small child's size ( not really small, about 6½ - 8 inches long). The choice of colors is wonderful. Normally I prefer higher quality yarn but I'm really enjoying this, I hope it wears well! I love using smaller needles and have recently changed to all wood dpn. They sure are much easier on my arthritic hands! I am using size 2, so it's taking a little longer for the socks, but I like the end result a lot better, I will eventually drop down to size 1s. Right now I start with a CO of 56 sts. I still can't get used to doing toe up yet, but I will in time. However, I knit mine down to 8 on each needle so there isn't much Kitchener stitching to do! I'll take photos after I get a couple more pair made. I"m not trying to make them come out alike, either, my great granddaughter tells me it's "in style" to have them look different, and Lord knows, us old Grandmas want to be in style (really?) LOL


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I actually LIKE complicated stuff.
I even try to make up my own.
Right now, it's an afghan from large squares with garter stitch edges.
How is that complicated?
I started with a mitered square process.
Now, I'm cabling up BOTH sides of the angle trying to get the cables to meet in the middle, not an easy thing.
I'm not frogging anything, just letting the misses stay as part of the design.
When I've got it all figured out and done, I'll have a very warm and extremely unusual afghan and I'll love it on MY BED!
Had to stop the afghan to make myself a pair of leg warmers. Made a swatch for guage. Crochet chain cast-on. Making them seamless to close with velcro or snaps for easier on and off.
AND WOULDN'T YA KNOW, I made too many decreases at the knee and had to frog about four inches this weekend. 
Since I'm making notes on this one, I can do it more easily the next time, see? 
Ya never know what you can do until you do it and surprise everybody, including yourself.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm a retired lawyer. People (often male lawyers afraid to retire) ask me what I do. When I tell them I knit, they are shocked. They don't understand that there is always something new to learn, a new challenge to take on. What a great hobby/advocation we all have.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Wish I had Winding Road's photographic memory and photographic mind, I am the exact opposite. I have trouble finding my way to the local store! LOL. Thank goodness for my GPS! I do remember some knitting patterns if they are not too complicated after I have repeated them a number of times, but I always have my pattern right there to refer to. Knitting is kind of a way of life with me, I've been doing it for about 60 years, and now that I'm retired I can devote as much time as I want to my projects. Life is good!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of knitting? Does ya got a stash yet? Heh, heh, heh...


BailaC said:


> I'm a retired lawyer. People (often male lawyers afraid to retire) ask me what I do. When I tell them I knit, they are shocked. They don't understand that there is always something new to learn, a new challenge to take on. What a great hobby/advocation we all have.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't want to knit sox because I'm afraid my husband will want lots more if I get going. My primary love is shawls so I'll stick with those.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Gabriell said:


> I've been knitting socks for years, so have that mastered.
> 
> Recently I've experimented with Fair Isle. Next I want to learn cables.That really has me in awe.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Has anyone tried K2P1 for ribbed cuffs? I never do 1&1 or 2&2 ribbing any more!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL The only part of sock knitting that is intimidating is how many I need to make! The pile of yarn is just waiting for me to start the next!


----------



## KrisDW (Dec 12, 2013)

I am an avid sock knitter and a musician, so I feel in good company on this thread!

Just to ripple the waters a bitsome people knit because they need the relaxation, the repetitive motion, the calming effect of a regular rhythm. For them, reading lace charts or making bobbles will not produce the required effect. So they make beautiful hats and scarves from patterns they know by heart.

It's all good. I love to knit.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

We'll said! It's about exploring and learning something new. One step at a time.


----------



## gtrman (Jan 23, 2013)

Jane: I agree. I love challenging myself in knitting as well as in other things too. I have taught myself to measure anyone and knit them a sweater of my own creation. I no longer follow patterns. I make my own. I would never have been able to do this if I hadn't take chances and challenged myself. There's really no such thing as a mistake when you are creating: you just find a different way to do things. I have torn back many knitted items in the process, I can guarantee you that! I LOVE it, hee hee.

Charlie


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Well said and is encouraging. However the learning curve takes work and many do not want to take that time. Why? I have no earthly idea.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Munchn said:


> Well said and is encouraging. However the learning curve takes work and many do not want to take that time. Why? I have no earthly idea.


The real problem is that Magic Loop 2 At A Time is soooooooo easy..


----------



## mbard3731 (May 1, 2011)

did I hear socks with knitting worsted and larger needles???  would you mind sharing the pattern? It seems when I use sock yarn and not keeping shoes on my feet they seem to wear out on the bottom too fast... thank you...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mbard3731 said:


> did I hear socks with knitting worsted and larger needles???  would you mind sharing the pattern? It seems when I use sock yarn and not keeping shoes on my feet they seem to wear out on the bottom too fast... thank you...


What size needles are you using with sock yarn. If you use worsted weight they will wear out just as quickly. You need a dense fabric and some nylon or bamboo in your sock yarn for durability.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

My next learning will be to make socks. Cables only look intimidating. You really do nothing different with your needles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This was my approach to knitting in general... if its in the pattern and written out word for word then I can do it!!! I also read charts now so I prefer a chart to written instructions, I use DPN's because I used them before coming to KP and having everyone tell me NOT to!!!  big mistake for someone to take someone elses word on what to do or not to do... 
If you want to make the sweater, socks, or anything else just go for it!

I now because I didn't let all the negative talk influence me can use DPN's, knit cables, lace, double knit, I've done sweaters, vests, hats, shawls, scarfs, mittens, socks, slippers, and toy's... none of which I would of attempted if I listened to it all.. LOL oh ok I would of been doing hats and scarfs and thats all...LOL 

Great post.. I hope all that are staying away from a certain stitch or pattern will take this to heart and just go for it!!!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I just don't like working small tubes--no matter whether as socks, mittens, sleeves, etc. Just an idiosyncrasy of mine. There is too much "fiddling" and not enough knitting for my taste.



JTM said:


> I can understand not wanting to do something, such as knitting socks, because you do not want to do the Kitchener stitch (I personally hate the Kitchener stitch...so won't do cuff down). But I just don't get want is intimidating about socks...or anything else for that matter.
> It is all just knitting...knit stitch and purl stitch... arranged in certain ways. Yes there are short rows for socks...less to knit per row...no big deal (especially if you use the Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern that is the easiest short row ever devised...and can be worked cuff down as well as my fav. toe up)
> What is the worst that can happen when attempting a lace pattern?... maybe a bit of frogging...
> What is the worst that can happen when attempting a top down sweater? ... maybe a bit of frogging....
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> I just don't like working small tubes--no matter whether as socks, mittens, sleeves, etc. Just an idiosyncrasy of mine. There is too much "fiddling" and not enough knitting for my taste.


How do you do sleeves?


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I make the easy knitted slippers from leftover worsted yarns to wear over my socks, and it saves them. Doesn't matter if those that I make for myself are alike, I just knit pieces in if I have to, I have this thing about never wasting anything!! It still feels like I'm walking stocking-feet (is that a word?)

I also have to share something else that I do on all my socks. When casting on I leave a very long tail, and when casting on, I add one extra stitch. Then using just the three needles, I slip one, knit one, then psso and it makes a good looking join. Then I continue on with the 4 needles BUT I use the long tail I left when casting on to knit in along with working yarn for the entire first row, then put it from back to from for a few rows, to mark the beginning of rounds ( and the back). Kids can be rough pulling them on, but with the tail knitted in so much, this is added protection from ravelling. 
I don't ever worry about how many I pick up for heel, I just make sure I pick up the same amount on both sides.


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

Hear! Hear!


----------



## LILLIANHELEN (Jul 28, 2011)

I find this goes for most things in life. If you over analyze everything to death, you don't do anything and miss out on a lot of enjoyment. lillian


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I learned to knit from a book, and didn't have anyone saying, "You're not ready to do that (whatever) yet." Also, early on I read Elizabeth Zimmerman's "Knitting without Tears", which I think should be required reading for all knitters. Also, for many years, I subscribed to various knitting magazines and always tried any 'new to me' techniques they had. I now usually just 'do my own thing,' using basic patterns which I carry in my head and my stitch dictionaries.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Are you sure you're counting every stitch? LOL I couldn't resist. I've always used 72 stitches and my socks fit like a dream. I use the same number of stitches all the way to the top. Except for the next to last row where I increase 2:4. I have always done 2x2 ribbing and increase fb on the knit stitches only. Then knit all the stitches for my last row. I might branch out to a waffle style leg or ST ST alternating with 2x2 ribbing. But that's a drastic measure I might not be able to do. Scary. LOL


Yep, counting every stitch... same number all the way toe to cuff, and always end with Jenny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off. Even my sister (closer to your 72 stitches) 2x2 ribbing and JSSBO loves her socks... her legs are quite heavy and has complained about socks cutting into her legs. She loves the ones I knit for her.
Jane


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I have to break down and knit a tube, just don't like that part of knitting a sweater.



WindingRoad said:


> How do you do sleeves?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> Yep, counting every stitch... same number all the way toe to cuff, and always end with Jenny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off. Even my sister (closer to your 72 stitches) 2x2 ribbing and JSSBO loves her socks... her legs are quite heavy and has complained about socks cutting into her legs.
> Jane


I think I read JSSBO once. Once being the operative word there. LOL When I do the 2x2 ribbing I just Kfb of each knit stitch and then just purl the purl stitches on the last row before bind off. And, at that point, knowing I'm gonna have a new pair of socks soon, I just bind off in knit. I ain't got time for knitting and purling then. LOL. Makes a frilly top but that's ok I can get them on my feet.


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

for me, i like the knitting part, learning new stitches and new techniques. what i don't like is the sewing together part after you've knit all your pieces. seaming arms and sewing them to the fronts and backs. weaving in ends. so tedious. i hate tedious.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I have never knitted a pair of socks but this year I thought I would try my hand at it since I have heard so many nice things about how wonderful they are. I have started and yes, I have taken out stitches and started over several times but I figure that if I keep trying that I will soon figure it out and eventually have a nice pair of socks this summer or maybe next winter, at my speed. There are so any things to learn while you knit. I guess I am not easily detoured--knitting can be like climbing a mountain--sometimes you fall down but all you have to do is get up and keep going--that's all there is to it and if you don't understand something you can always come to KP or look on the internet for information--no excuses for me not getting a pair of socks this year!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

yooperdooper said:


> the worst part of a sock for me is picking up stitches and the toes


The best part of knitting toe up socks is that the toes are finished inside of about an inch of increases... Fish Lips Kiss Heel NO picking up of stitches. Socks can be as easy as you want them to be. I dislilke the Kitchener stitch..have done it but really dislike it, so the only way I was going to knit socks is when I found a pattern for toe up ... then I saw the way to knit two at a time... I admit... I am a sock-a-holic ... I love knitting toe up socks. It is almost hard to knit something else. I take my knitting with me almost every place I go (not church...only place I don't knit). Socks are so very portable, great gifts, and just plain fun for me.
Jane


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm curious,,,why???
Why do I have to justify not making sox?
I don't have self-esteem issues, why would you thing that about "us"?
6 pages of trying to analyze the rest of us as to Why we don't make sox. 
If every knitter felt the need to make sox, who would make the other lovely sweaters/afghans/hats/mittens...on and on. Who would knit for the wee ones who find themselves on Earth way too early? Or the homeless, the elderly.
I'm sorry, this just rubbed me the wrong way this morning, maybe I should go back to bed, roll over and get out the other side?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

yooperdooper said:


> the worst part of a sock for me is picking up stitches and the toes


Judy's Magic Cast On...with toe up socks, Fish Lips Kiss Heel ... not picking up of stitches.. Easy Peasy!!! 
Toe up socks eliminate the need for the Kitchener stitch. I hate having to sew up...or graft anything. With Toe Up socks...when you finish...they are done except for weaving in the ends.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Karen K Turner said:


> I think some of us are more concerned with our self image than the act of making something. I was called a failure because I was poor and not much was expected of me because of the way we lived. I had years of counselling and I made my self a better path in life. But, those words of failure still haunt me. I struggle with it daily. Sometimes I jump in with both feet, and some days I just test the water.


Looks to me like you are a success in many ways..especially those socks in your avatar.
Jane


----------



## KrisDW (Dec 12, 2013)

Lots of good advice on socks. I'll just add one morecast on the stitches and begin to knit the second sock the same day you finish the first sock. Too many one-sock-syndrome folks out there!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

So true! The challenge of something new keeps me coming back-- and the comfort of an easy project gets me through boring meetings or long trips.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

patsykelly said:


> I think it's great that you are so relaxed with all the problems that knitting can bring as am I but think your email could make a lot of KP's feel even more intimidated asking for help as they may now think that they should think in the same way. Foe a lot of people a complex pattern IS intimidating which is why so many of look to this website for help without judgement


My point is that it is easy to ask questions...and not be intimidated by a piece of paper with words on it...or a chart with dots dashes or empty boxes. We are all in a learning process...knitting is just knit stitches and purl stitches. The patterns, even one that has 16 pages like the Fish Lips Kiss Heel, are just words telling how to do those k stitches and p stitches. 
Yes...asking questions, seeking out videos, anything that can show us that which confounds us... all good. No reason to be intimidated... just sticks and string. None of it is going to kill us. We should not be scared of any of it. 
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

alwaysknitting said:


> I agree with you here but can't understand why you and others hate the kitchner stitch. I have to admit that even after making many pairs of socks I still open a how to to be sure I start off correctly but what's to hate?


I hate having to pick up a darning needle to finish... not real fond of having to use the darning needle to weave in the ends either.
Jane
Afterthought... One of my best friends hates the seam in store bought socks... she always wears her socks inside out because of that... not with the socks I knit for her. She loves that there is no seam at the toe.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> Judy's Magic Cast On...with toe up socks, Fish Lips Kiss Heel ... not picking up of stitches.. Easy Peasy!!!
> Toe up socks eliminate the need for the Kitchener stitch. I hate having to sew up...or graft anything. With Toe Up socks...when you finish...they are done except for weaving in the ends.
> Jane


Heck Jane I don't even do that. I let my cast tail hang out in side my sock. LOL As they get washed in the washing machine and dried in the dryer they shorten up to practically nothing. Good LORD who would of thunk that good sock yarn could be washed and dried mechanically. LOL. As for the cuff tails,,, Nah just let them hang out too. I'm a product of the 60's . I was there and I do remember. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

alwaysknitting said:


> I agree with you here but can't understand why you and others hate the kitchner stitch. I have to admit that even after making many pairs of socks I still open a how to to be sure I start off correctly but what's to hate?


What's there to love? Why do more than you have to? Why have a seam on your toes. Might as well buy a cheap pair of socks at Target. Just use cash.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

dmbt said:


> Has anyone tried K2P1 for ribbed cuffs? I never do 1&1 or 2&2 ribbing any more!


yes...with a right twist...just finished.
Also like a k3p2 rib.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mbard3731 said:


> did I hear socks with knitting worsted and larger needles???  would you mind sharing the pattern? It seems when I use sock yarn and not keeping shoes on my feet they seem to wear out on the bottom too fast... thank you...


Toe Up Raggi Sock Worsted weight... size 5 needle.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toe-up-raggi-socks
Jane


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

KrisDW said:


> Lots of good advice on socks. I'll just add one morecast on the stitches and begin to knit the second sock the same day you finish the first sock. Too many one-sock-syndrome folks out there!


Or better yet knit 2 at a time. Cast on both of them at the same time.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I had never used such small needles either but I started making socks with size 0. OMG. I've gone to #1's now and that's where I'll stay because my socks feel good. I started with Magic Loop for the first time on 2 At A Time Magic Loop. Had never made socks or used ML before. Decided I'd kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> As I've told many here if you can knit and you can purl and you know how to do kfb you can make socks. For about $1 for a pattern. How easy can that be. Don't being buying no $20 pattern book. Make ONE pair of plain socks and then knock yourself out with your cables, lace, crossovers, flower, etc. So many patterns for FREE on the internet. People complain about the price of sock yarn and then they pay twice that for a pattern book. Don't understand it all Jane. :roll:


I'm addicted to sock yarn. With one or two skeins, you usually have enough yarn for an entire project. It is my favorite souvenir when traveling. It doesn't take up much room, isn't heavy, and doesn't need to be dusted. I have much of my sock yarn stuffed into a decorative pillow top and it lives on the sofa. You can spend as much on a t-shirt.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

grannyLo said:


> I'm curious,,,why???
> Why do I have to justify not making sox?
> I don't have self-esteem issues, why would you thing that about "us"?
> 6 pages of trying to analyze the rest of us as to Why we don't make sox.
> ...


If you do not want to knit socks that is fine... but just don't not make them because of fears. If you don't like working with tiny needles... fine. If you don't like thin yarn... fine... 
Just saying that being afraid to knit something is a shame. There is nothing scary about any knitting pattern. Maybe things to dislike...I dislike Kitchener stitch...so I don't knit cuff down socks. If you dislike something...do not do it. 
Not trying to make anyone feel bad.... just trying to let folks know that they can do anything that they want to do. Key word is want.
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Heck Jane I don't even do that. I let my cast tail hang out in side my sock. LOL As they get washed in the washing machine and dried in the dryer they shorten up to practically nothing. Good LORD who would of thunk that good sock yarn could be washed and dried mechanically. LOL. As for the cuff tails,,, Nah just let them hang out too. I'm a product of the 60's . I was there and I do remember. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I work the tail (extra long) into the first several rounds of the toe...tucks in the tail....and reinforces the toe at the same time.
Jane


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

JTM said:


> I can understand not wanting to do something, such as knitting socks, because you do not want to do the Kitchener stitch (I personally hate the Kitchener stitch...so won't do cuff down). But I just don't get want is intimidating about socks...or anything else for that matter.
> It is all just knitting...knit stitch and purl stitch... arranged in certain ways. Yes there are short rows for socks...less to knit per row...no big deal (especially if you use the Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern that is the easiest short row ever devised...and can be worked cuff down as well as my fav. toe up)
> What is the worst that can happen when attempting a lace pattern?... maybe a bit of frogging...
> 
> ...


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I an ashamed to say, while sitting in Sunday school for an hour, then church services for 1 1/2 hours I sit there thinking to myself "wish I could bring my knitting." Is that sinful?
I love that idea of stuffing pillow with your yarn, that's right up there with hanging quilt fabric under clothing in the closet. Luckily I have a husband who doesn't mind what or how much I buy of anything. In fact he always tells people if they go shopping with me, bring extra money because they will soon be shopping like I do, buy double the amount of everything "in case someone else needs some!" LOL


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I did not know a thing about sock knitting until 2 yrs ago when our little quilt shop offered classes in sock making. Well to make a long story short, I have knitted almost 4o pr in that length of time, some I have given away and most of them I have kept for myself. Love the yarn that has 75% wool in it. Makes them warm and when you get washable wool you can put them in the washer on cool water. Then shape them and let them air dry. They really don't like dryer heat eventually they want to shrink. Anyway I knit mine on 4 needles, size 2 and 5" length bamboo needles. They have become an obsession for me, I love to knit them and the selfpatterning yarn is just wonderful. I use the same pattern but with the different yarns they all look different. And for the most part it is mindless knitting, excepts heel and toe, but the rest is just knitting. LOVE TO KNIT SOCKS!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

KrisDW said:


> Lots of good advice on socks. I'll just add one morecast on the stitches and begin to knit the second sock the same day you finish the first sock. Too many one-sock-syndrome folks out there!


even better....knit them both at the same time. 
LOVE Magic Loop.
Jane


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Remember that it doesn't hurt to try new things, especially when knitting is your hobby of choice. I say challenge yourself you never what you can accomplish until you try. Then if at first you don't succeed try, and try again.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a fairly new knitter. I like to try new things but get frustrated when I make mistakes. (I think it's the teacher in me!) I am determined to master socks using a varieties of methods and also mittens and gloves. Right now I am content knitting hats in a fair isle. Knitting sometimes does seem like rocket science but I do feel a sense of accomplishment when I finish something and the person I give it to really likes it.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you, JTM, for this thoughtful and logical post! Some things are just not as challenging as others to different people. That is surely OK, as our Creator made such a wide variety of people and every other thing in the Universe; He must have loved variety.

My thought is that anyone begins any project or effort at whatever level they are able. Then practice brings the ability to advance to something more complicated, and that is either mastered or not, per individual ability or preference. 
I believe that we overcome the tendency to be intimidated by any challenge in life as we mature, and learn more.

Being intimidated is the product of fear of failure. So we try again if we want, and overcome fear. To me, being afraid, or intimidated, is lack of self confidence. But our brains can chart new strategies for getting past that fear, by practice, and we try again if we really want to do whatever it is.

I was a teacher of vocational home economics. Even mentally challenged youngsters usually have the will to keep on trying to master something that they see as valuable and worthwhile. Practice will either make perfect, or not, depending on our own effort.

Thanks for your post.


JTM said:


> I can understand not wanting to do something, such as knitting socks, because you do not want to do the Kitchener stitch (I personally hate the Kitchener stitch...so won't do cuff down). But I just don't get want is intimidating about socks...or anything else for that matter.
> It is all just knitting...knit stitch and purl stitch... arranged in certain ways. Yes there are short rows for socks...less to knit per row...no big deal (especially if you use the Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern that is the easiest short row ever devised...and can be worked cuff down as well as my fav. toe up)
> What is the worst that can happen when attempting a lace pattern?... maybe a bit of frogging...
> What is the worst that can happen when attempting a top down sweater? ... maybe a bit of frogging....
> ...


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Jane, thanks for your post! O.K., I feel a bit better about the scary "sock" venture. Being a rather new knitter, I have been doing very basic patterns such as scarfs, throw's, pillow. One of my goals is to knit argyle socks. I know that I shall not try that first however, maybe some day. So, I now have more courage to move forward and give it a try!
Surly helped to have the other's input as well.
Many thanks! Margo


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not intimidated by patterns because, as others have said, it's just knit and purl stitches. And sometimes what is a mistake according to the pattern actually looks good as it is.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

I really don't understand why working with several dpns is tricky. You only work on two of the needles at any time, the others only hold the work til you go around. My hands are a bit arthritic, but I believe knitting helps me keep them more flexible. When i feel stiff, I stop for a while, and perhaps wash a few dishes in warm water! Then lotion those hands, to moisturize, and back to the project! We are all unique.



dgoll said:


> I agree, mostly. I do think it can be tricky to learn to use 4 or 5 needles at once, particularly if your hands are less flexible than they used to be!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dogLVR said:


> Jane, thanks for your post! O.K., I feel a bit better about the scary "sock" venture. Being a rather new knitter, I have been doing very basic patterns such as scarfs, throw's, pillow. One of my goals is to knit argyle socks. I know that I shall not try that first however, maybe some day. So, I now have more courage to move forward and give it a try!
> Surly helped to have the other's input as well.
> Many thanks! Margo


If you can knit all those things in your post you CAN knit socks. Trust me and Jane. Would we lie to you?


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Well ladies...I guess I'm convinced and it is time to get out my file, needles and yarn for socks and get started. I'm booked marked everything and bought all the patterns and how tos and now it is time to just do it. Thank you Jane for putting all in perspective!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

sues4hrts said:


> Well ladies...I guess I'm convinced and it is time to get out my file, needles and yarn for socks and get started. I'm booked marked everything and bought all the patterns and how tos and now it is time to just do it. Thank you Jane for putting all in perspective!


Please no pattern. Just watch Patty Joy on You Tube. 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. When you get to the heel part go to Ravlery and pay $1 USD ( maybe you can sell your pattern books at the same time) for the Fish Lips Kiss Heel. That's all.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

sues4hrts said:


> Well ladies...I guess I'm convinced and it is time to get out my file, needles and yarn for socks and get started. I'm booked marked everything and bought all the patterns and how tos and now it is time to just do it. Thank you Jane for putting all in perspective!


That was my whole point.... glad that you got it.
Good luck on those socks... I know you can do it. Any questions feel free to ask. 
Jane


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Gee Whiz! I do not think the post was directed at any specific person. It is simply a statement of the membe'rs own observations of other posts, many of them. I can't understand why any one would take the post as criticism of individual ability or value of anyone's work!

We always have the option to not read any post. Just a reminder. A kindly one.

Of course each knitter has their own preferences. This member did not de-value any one's preferred kind of knitting. The post only comments on the writer's own puzzlement at a specific kind of knitting being intimidating. I see no personal criticism in the post. I am puzzled that any one would do so. None of us do all kinds of knitting equally as well.

Seriously!


grannyLo said:


> I'm curious,,,why???
> Why do I have to justify not making sox?
> I don't have self-esteem issues, why would you thing that about "us"?
> 6 pages of trying to analyze the rest of us as to Why we don't make sox.
> ...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Gee Whiz! I do not think the post was directed at any specific person. It is simply a statement of the membe'rs own observations of other posts, many of them. I can't understand why any one would take the post as criticism of individual ability or value of anyone's work!
> 
> We always have the option to not read any post. Just a reminder. A kindly one.
> 
> ...


Bless you Mrs. Mac... and thanks.
Jane


----------



## realtorcvb (Jan 26, 2011)

I have tried and tried and I cannot get the hang of it. I get about an inch up on my toe up 2 at a time and something happens and I have to start all over. I bet I have started 15 times~My husband just smiles when I pick up my needles to start over. I even bought the book Melissa Morgan Oakes step by step Somewhere I goof up. I'd like to say I'm "addicted to socks" but I'm certainly not. I don't have a problem with the 2 at a time it is just the technique I cannot get down. I'm determined to get at least one pair done in the next YEAR. I have made many pairs of Christmas socks in the round and I thought this would be a piece of cake but not so. Lastly and the most funny is that I have lost my book and cannot find it anywhere. I think someone is trying to tell me something


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Hooray for you and all of the others who have stated such a good case for being willing to step out of our comfort zones and learn something new!

I will add regarding the Kitchener stitch that you have not yet decided is worthy of that same determination in your opinion:
I, too, struggled with it but had found a successfully executed one SO satisfying that the last few times I have used it, I have been able to do it without the step-by-step pictures and instructions I have used for the past few years. I can't tell you how much that has boosted my confidence! I still feel a tiny bit shaky when I attempt it sans instructions, so keep that 'lifeline' close at hand. So far, so good! 

Thank you for your encouragement. I think we can ALL use a 'leg up' now and then. You said it well! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

You and I are so on the same page in this subject. One thing I know is that just about anything we can say on any subject can be, and probably will be, misunderstood by someone! I see that many responders to your post took it positively. That is such a good thing. You surely cannot control or predict how anything you say will be received by others. That is simply human nature. Kudos to you for expressing your thoughts on this subject. You take a chance to offend some one, no matter what subject you express an opinion about on this forum or any other.

Thank you for being brave!


JTM said:


> My point is that it is easy to ask questions...and not be intimidated by a piece of paper with words on it...or a chart with dots dashes or empty boxes. We are all in a learning process...knitting is just knit stitches and purl stitches. The patterns, even one that has 16 pages like the Fish Lips Kiss Heel, are just words telling how to do those k stitches and p stitches.
> Yes...asking questions, seeking out videos, anything that can show us that which confounds us... all good. No reason to be intimidated... just sticks and string. None of it is going to kill us. We should not be scared of any of it.
> Jane


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

This is encouraging to me, I hope it is to many others who would like to master knitting socks. Hooray for you!


Patricia368 said:


> I did not know a thing about sock knitting until 2 yrs ago when our little quilt shop offered classes in sock making. Well to make a long story short, I have knitted almost 4o pr in that length of time, some I have given away and most of them I have kept for myself. Love the yarn that has 75% wool in it. Makes them warm and when you get washable wool you can put them in the washer on cool water. Then shape them and let them air dry. They really don't like dryer heat eventually they want to shrink. Anyway I knit mine on 4 needles, size 2 and 5" length bamboo needles. They have become an obsession for me, I love to knit them and the selfpatterning yarn is just wonderful. I use the same pattern but with the different yarns they all look different. And for the most part it is mindless knitting, excepts heel and toe, but the rest is just knitting. LOVE TO KNIT SOCKS!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

realtorcvb said:


> I have tried and tried and I cannot get the hang of it. I get about an inch up on my toe up 2 at a time and something happens and I have to start all over. I bet I have started 15 times~My husband just smiles when I pick up my needles to start over. I even bought the book Melissa Morgan Oakes step by step Somewhere I goof up. I'd like to say I'm "addicted to socks" but I'm certainly not. I don't have a problem with the 2 at a time it is just the technique I cannot get down. I'm determined to get at least one pair done in the next YEAR. I have made many pairs of Christmas socks in the round and I thought this would be a piece of cake but not so. Lastly and the most funny is that I have lost my book and cannot find it anywhere. I think someone is trying to tell me something


How and where are you goofing up. I have to go to work soon but if you PM me maybe I can help you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I was just considering doing the fish lip kiss heel but got turned-off by the chart making of the foot. That seems like a hundred times more problematic than other options.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Amen!



Ronie said:


> This was my approach to knitting in general... if its in the pattern and written out word for word then I can do it!!! I also read charts now so I prefer a chart to written instructions, I use DPN's because I used them before coming to KP and having everyone tell me NOT to!!!  big mistake for someone to take someone elses word on what to do or not to do...
> If you want to make the sweater, socks, or anything else just go for it!
> 
> I now because I didn't let all the negative talk influence me can use DPN's, knit cables, lace, double knit, I've done sweaters, vests, hats, shawls, scarfs, mittens, socks, slippers, and toy's... none of which I would of attempted if I listened to it all.. LOL oh ok I would of been doing hats and scarfs and thats all...LOL
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> I was just considering doing the fish lip kiss heel but got turned-off by the chart making of the foot. That seems like a hundred times more problematic than other options.


You don't have to make the temp plate. I didn't. All you have to do is try on your sock. When you are 2 inches from the end of your heel ( toe up) start the Fish Lips Kiss Heel. Use just the part where she gives the directions and the photos of the TSK and TSP.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

I am so impressed. I once had a dear male teacher who had been injured in a house fire,which left him partiallydisabled, and his hands needed therapy. He took up crocheting, as therapy and became a master of elaborate, beautiful table cloths, and other decorative items. We never know what we can do til we try.

I was once a smoker, then after an illness, I knew I could not survive if I continued to smoke. Giving up the smoke was not the most difficult, but having something to keep my hands busy was. Knitting, crochet and some embroidery solved that problem, and gave me a wonderful actibity to enjoy for the rest of my live. I am now 84, stopped smoking 39 years ago. I would not be alive today if I had not stopped.

God provides when we need His help, in so many different ways. 


BailaC said:


> I'm a retired lawyer. People (often male lawyers afraid to retire) ask me what I do. When I tell them I knit, they are shocked. They don't understand that there is always something new to learn, a new challenge to take on. What a great hobby/advocation we all have.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've wondered too what people are so "scared" to try something new. It's yarn, you're not cutting diamonds here! If you screw up frog it and try again.

I learned to crochet from my mom...she knew a lot of very basic things and I wanted to learn to do more. So she and I sat with instructions, looked up what the stitches were and sometimes, she's even read the directions one step at a time until I caught on.

That's how I learned to trust patterns. I might not get it at first read through, but if I take it one step at a time, I can get it. The first time I made socks, was the first time for many things. Using double point needles, using tiny needles, joining work in the round, turning before the end of a row, kitchener stitch; but I prevailed by trusting the pattern. The lady at the yarn shop said she'd never mastered socks because of the heel turning; so I went into it with trepidation. However, I trusted the pattern, I checked stitch by stitch with the pattern and turned a heel, easy peasy. 

I get it if you aren't a person who has a lot of self-confidence, but really, learning these new knitting skills can be a way of gaining self-confidence. You have no idea how awesome it was for me to take that first pair of socks back to my yarn shop to show the clerk how easy it was! I shared my pattern with her and told her that I'd help her if she needed it and SHE made her first pair!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

WooHoo! That has been a challenge of mine since I learned to make wool socks for my son when he was an active duty Coast Guard Rescue Swimmer who lived in Alaska! He is retired now, raising 4 kids, and still likes my knitted socks. I loved making them, and especially loved how well they were received as gifts!I still make afghans, sweaters, and sew American Girl doll clothes as well as some knit items for those dolls for 2 grand daughters. Variety is the spice of life, and so rewarding when items are appreciated by recipients.



Lori Putz said:


> LOL The only part of sock knitting that is intimidating is how many I need to make! The pile of yarn is just waiting for me to start the next!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Perhaps you would enjoy being in a class to help overcome this. I have helped several friends,even a middle schoolaged young lady to learn the basics. The key is the desire to overcome what is most difficult.



bobctwn65 said:


> I can't read patterns very well a lot of th em are so complacated


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for this. I see our brain, and our mind as amazing miracles. Some people simply have brains that are less able to perform certain tasks, but that can change with experience, and learning. None of us are equal in our mental ability at any given time in our life.[

Nice comment.

quote=WindingRoad]I only make stuff with a picture. I can read the directions and I can do exactly what it tells me to do and it still doesn't come out correctly. But give me a picture with those written instructions and I'm good to go. I have a photographic memory and a photographic mind. If I go to someone's house and open their kitchen cabinets, take a quick glance, the next time I come to their house I can open a cabinet and get what I want without asking. I sometimes drive down a road in my mind. I only have to go somewhere once and I can get there again.

I got "lost" in Phoenix AZ once in a monsoon rain. I had never been to that part of town. I started in daylight but as soon as the storm popped up NIGHTTIME. LOL But I got back to my apartment without stopping to ask for directions. When I give someone directions I never give route or street names. I go by landmarks, i.e. a grocery store, a church etc.

The mind is a funny thing isn't it?[/quote]


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Mrs.Mac said:


> You and I are so on the same page in this subject. One thing I know is that just about anything we can say on any subject can be, and probably will be, misunderstood by someone! I see that many responders to your post took it positively. That is such a good thing. You surely cannot control or predict how anything you say will be received by others. That is simply human nature. Kudos to you for expressing your thoughts on this subject. You take a chance to offend some one, no matter what subject you express an opinion about on this forum or any other.
> 
> Thank you for being brave!


And you both have company with that on my part!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

grannyLo said:


> I'm curious,,,why???
> Why do I have to justify not making sox?
> I don't have self-esteem issues, why would you thing that about "us"?
> 6 pages of trying to analyze the rest of us as to Why we don't make sox.
> ...


I was just beginning to think I was the only who felt this way. Thank you for posting. I don't think we need to apologize for our choices just because someone else has made other choices, so go back to bed if it will be helpful to you, but don't do it just because you (and I) happen to be in the minority on being preached at on a Monday morning :~).


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I was just beginning to think I was the only who felt this way. Thank you for posting. I don't think we need to apologize for our choices just because someone else has made other choices, so go back to bed if it will be helpful to you, but don't do it just because you (and I) happen to be in the minority on being preached at on a Monday morning :~).


No one was preaching.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

realtorcvb said:


> I have tried and tried and I cannot get the hang of it. I get about an inch up on my toe up 2 at a time and something happens and I have to start all over. I bet I have started 15 times~My husband just smiles when I pick up my needles to start over. I even bought the book Melissa Morgan Oakes step by step Somewhere I goof up. I'd like to say I'm "addicted to socks" but I'm certainly not. I don't have a problem with the 2 at a time it is just the technique I cannot get down. I'm determined to get at least one pair done in the next YEAR. I have made many pairs of Christmas socks in the round and I thought this would be a piece of cake but not so. Lastly and the most funny is that I have lost my book and cannot find it anywhere. I think someone is trying to tell me something


Working two at a time...it sounds as though you are working Magic Loop technique. Have you watched any YouTube videos???
What type of yarn and needles? 
If you are having trouble and using fingering weight yarn...then perhaps it would be easier to learn the basics of sock knitting... Toe Up Raggi Sock pattern might help you...it is worked with worsted weight yarn and size 5 needle. Free pattern.
http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/2010/02/toe-up-raggi-socks.html 
It is a free pattern...and because of the larger needle and thicker yarn...it is lots easier to see what you are doing... easier to learn the basics of sock knitting. 
Judy's Magic Cast On is my favorite cast on... increase with M1 or KF&B every other row until you have enough stitches to fit just over your toes snugly. Socks should have negative ease (something I learned when my first sock was way too big). 
Take it easy...this is not rocket science.
You can do it.... frogging is a learning process.
Jane


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Re: the fish lip kiss - I am doing top-down socks. To avoid the template, where do I start the FLK heel?


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Three pages of basic instructions?

FYI: I have been using a $5.00 pattern from Ann Norling for years. It came in a plastic page protector. It has simple charts for three weights of yarn, and short instructions for 6 different types of ribbings. Other ribbings are easy to incorporate in this basic pattern.

The pattern is so easy to use, after choosing the yarn,and the style. Kitchener stitch is explained at the end in 8 lines of print. I never had a problem following these basic instructions. I have used this pattern for about 14 years. I have many other patterns,but this one is the good old standby.


WindingRoad said:


> All you really need are the 3 pages of basic instructions and the photos


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I've knitted a whole lot of things but I would never try socks. 1st sock came out elephant size. 2nd sock came out little elephant size. 3rd sock boot size. 4th sock BINGO
I can wear it and now I know what size to make my socks.
It took me two years to get the courage to do the 4th sock however but now I know how to make socks :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Three pages of basic instructions?
> 
> FYI: I have been using a $5.00 pattern from Ann Norling for years. It came in a plastic page protector. It has simple charts for three weights of yarn, and short instructions for 6 different types of ribbings. Other ribbings are easy to incorporate in this basic pattern.
> 
> The pattern is so easy to use, after choosing the yarn,and the style. Kitchener stitch is explained at the end in 8 lines of print. I never had a problem following these basic instructions. I have used this pattern for about 14 years. I have many other patterns,but this one is the good old standby.


 Yes 3 pages out of 16......... That's was my point. One page is the 2 short rows, the other 2 pages are photos of the TSK and TSP. Have you bothered to watch her videos or read the pattern?
I do 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. As I've said before I know how to milk cows, too.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SQM said:


> Re: the fish lip kiss - I am doing top-down socks. To avoid the template, where do I start the FLK heel?


Where ever Patty Joy tells you to. I don't know as I don't do cuff down. I like my socks to fit. Probably just me.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> No one was preaching.


What would you call unsolicited advice?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> When I give someone directions I never give route or street names. I go by landmarks, i.e. a grocery store, a church etc.
> 
> The mind is a funny thing isn't it?


Yes, it is. I live in a small town with rather bizarrely laid-out streets. Partly due to a river running thruogh it, and partly because the Wabash and Erie Canal at one time ran through the town. It is useless to ask directions here, because people will tell you, "Go down to the old Post Office, and turn right . Then go to where the Library used to be and turn Left. Then follow the road to the vacant lot where the YMCA was..." Now if you aren't a native and don't knowe where these landmarks were located, you are out of luck! *lol* Plus, I do not drive and never have, and am NOT native to this town, and Guess Who everyone turns to to ask directions! *giggle* We once had an out-of-town guest get lost trying to find our house. (Our street is only one block long). A policeman patrolling saw her out-of-state plates and pulled up beside her and asked if she was lost. She admitted she was and gave him our address and asked for directions. He thought a moment and said, "Just follow me!" and guided her the 4 blocks to our house! *LOL* Now this woman had been in the mmilitary and driven trucks in Iraq in places where they don't even HAVE roads! But she said she'd never had anything as hard to find as stuff in our town!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

SAMkewwl - do you realize you are bickering over absolutely nothing? The poster was not writing to only you - the post was for all of us to gain confidence knitting. If you don't like what was written move on. I can give you many topics to squawk about that are more impt. than knitting socks. How about protesting the killing of the giraffe in Copenhagen? How about the wars around the world? How about poverty and illiteracy? You are reacting like the poster was specifically directed to you. It wasn't. It was specifically directed to me.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SQM said:


> SAMkewwl - do you realize you are bickering over absolutely nothing? The poster was not writing to only you - the post was for all of us to gain confidence knitting. If you don't like what was written move on. I can give you many topics to squawk about that are more impt. than knitting socks. How about protesting the killing of the giraffe in Copenhagen? How about the wars around the world? How about poverty and illiteracy? You are reacting like the poster was specifically directed to you. It wasn't. It was specifically directed to me.


Do you realize that it takes two to bicker? Is this some more of the current gang mentality on KP wherein no one dares to disagree with the majority? My comment was not directed at you, either, but you feel free to behave as if it was. I've had enough of KP for awhile.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Of course you were bickering with the original poster. And you were complaining - not offering any opposing position which would make for an interesting discussion. I always disagree with the majority here. So what? It isn't the UN.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I am a very visual person and sometimes just reading a pattern doesn't help me understand what needs to be done. Especially with crocheting. There are times I just HAVE to have a live person sit with me and show me what needs to be done. I've already put 2 patterns aside that I need physical help with after I ripped out the WIP.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I do not feel intimidated to try new things, for me it is , if I get hooked on them, I really do not have time to add something else into my wips! Like the socks, now I want to do socks all the time but have other commitments!! So I just enjoy the postings of others and drool and know I will tackle the same some day! The Dreambird I love but do not wear shawls or big scarves, head bands sometimes, hats hardly ever,etc. etc. they will have to be gifts and to very special people.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

SQM said:


> Re: the fish lip kiss - I am doing top-down socks. To avoid the template, where do I start the FLK heel?


Knit plain stockinette stitch for 1" then begin the twin stitches for the FLKHeel. I believe that there are instructions in the FLKHeel pattern for cuff down ... but being a toe up kind of girl... I only read the part that applies to what I am doing.
Good Luck,
Jane


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I did not see any instructions for twin stitches. Where can I learn that?


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I don't feel 'called' to knit socks, but am not afraid to. I love using dpns! 

Last night I knitted 3 Valentine hearts in fine, glittery red yarn and size 2 needles. Quite fun to see how delicately they turned out.

I always just plunge into a knitting project, full of confidence that 'of course I can do it! I can knit anything! Humans have done this one, I am a human, therefore..'
I usually don't read the pattern through, as I find _that a bit intimidating. Yes, I have come to grief a couple of times, but muddle through if necessary. Make up my own solutions at times. Got stumped once with a stitch pattern that I just could _not get to work out. Assumed it was in error (probably wasn't, LOL!) and substituted my own version.
I'm not that egotistical, I just don't like to feel afraid!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Kitchener stitch is really not that hard. You owe it to yourself not to give up on this wonderful technique!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

nitchik said:


> I don't feel 'called' to knit socks, but am not afraid to. I love using dpns!
> 
> Last night I knitted 3 Valentine hearts in fine, glittery red yarn and size 2 needles. Quite fun to see how delicately they turned out.
> 
> ...


Good for you. That was my whole point of this thread... not to be afraid of anything. Lace, sweaters, socks...whatever. No need for intimidation...or fear.
Jane


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

JTM said:


> Good for you. That was my whole point of this thread... not to be afraid of anything. Lace, sweaters, socks...whatever. No need for intimidation...or fear.
> Jane


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

joycevv said:


> Kitchener stitch is really not that hard. You owe it to yourself not to give up on this wonderful technique!


I have done it.... just do not like it. Hate to have to pick up a darning needle to finish off anything...not real fond of having to pick up the darning needle to weave in the one tail I have when I finish my toe up socks. I knit the toes along with the tail to eliminate weaving in for toes...and realized I could reinforce the toe at the same time...if I made the tail extra long. ... no weaving at that end ... only at cuff.
Jane


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

I love knitting socks. I started with DPNS and Worsted weight. I remember all the frogging I did too. But I never gave up. I think it took me about a year to test and try many ways of knitting socks that was most easiest to me that fit good on the feet. Now that I have found my ways of knitting socks I make more house-socks and socks then anything else.

I don't think socks are Hard to knit. But they ARE Challenging but that's what kept me coming back to them. They are a lot of fun to make and I'm hooked. 

Now I use a small 9" Circular needle and I LOVE it..


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I *like* challenges. I like "mindless patterns", too, but for specific things... e.g. if I'm trying to make a gift quickly or if I'm knitting while playing D&D (which I often do), but I do get bored with mindless patterns after awhile. 
Mind you, I learned how to knit somewhere around late Dec. 2012. In the year & a month since then, I've made stuffed animals, lots of hats & scarves, a shawlette, a baby cardigan, about 2/3 of a prayer shawl (that's a once-a-week for 1.5 hours thing. I don't work on it at home due to the large quantities of cat hair around here), a bunch of shopping bags, fingerless mittens, a dice bag, a lace garter, and a pair of socks (that's my most recent accomplishment - woo-hoo!). Oh, and probably all sorts of things I've forgotten to add. I started a sweater, but I got a book & have started to figure out how to actually make it fit me... I'll pick that up when I have a few hours of uninterrupted time to really get it started (I don't like to put down large & complicated projects right after I've started them). In order to accomplish all of that, I had to master: basic knitting (including the whole increasing/decreasing thing), short rows/wrap & turn, a couple types of cast-ons, knitting in the round on both DPNs & circulars, lace knitting, reading charts, fussing with the patterns when they're the wrong size, etc. Oh, and of course tinking & frogging.  
No problem.  
For me, the hardest part of doing something new is that I don't have a sense of how it goes together. That is, if I'm doing it wrong, I can't just look at it & tell. Once I've got that sense of "OK, this piece will eventually attach over there, and this stitch looks like that on the front & that on the back, etc" then I'm fine.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Do you realize that it takes two to bicker? Is this some more of the current gang mentality on KP wherein no one dares to disagree with the majority? My comment was not directed at you, either, but you feel free to behave as if it was. I've had enough of KP for awhile.


SAM - I felt the tone was condescending - just because some of us just don't understand the multitude of patterns and so many ways of making a sock, we do know other things. Don't let this keep you from KP - there are many nice and helpful people here, just do as I've learned. Avoid posts by those who seem to feel 'do it my way or you're not too bright' or all fall in behind one person or the other as if there was going to be a street rumble.

I'm willing to bet that there are so many things that all of us know how to do that a lot of others don't - beading, gardening, woodworking, oil or acrylic painting, animal training, fishing, house repairs, name any number of them. I'm fascinated with those who have sheep and do their own spinning and all the other steps it takes to come up with wool to knit or crochet. Fascinating! I wouldn't have a clue - but it sure is interesting to find out more and I don't think it makes me stupid, just uninformed about how to do it. Intimidated? Nope, just not comfortable and wouldn't have the first clue where to start!

OK troops, back to knitting whatever it is that pleases you - and enjoy!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, I think the newer patterns can be frustrating because modern designers don't always use the standard terms that we learned. I find this even more true with modern crochet patterns. But we are all designers in our own right and won't be intimidated. Maybe we will just find a more logical and better way to make the darn thing ourselves!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

I have not tried to do 2 socks at a time. Just making lots of good ones one sock at a time is OK for me.

What does milking cows have to do with anything? Guess I missed out on some other post?


WindingRoad said:


> Yes 3 pages out of 16......... That's was my point. One page is the 2 short rows, the other 2 pages are photos of the TSK and TSP. Have you bothered to watch her videos or read the pattern?
> I do 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop. As I've said before I know how to milk cows, too.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yikes... I didn't even see the umm, heated discussion, on this topic until after posting... 
As a teacher, I've had years to perfect the carefully neutral face which I put on when a student asks me a question which is genuinely a silly question (e.g. "What chapter should I read? We're on chapter 16 right now, should I read that first or should I read it in order?" No, I really wish I was joking, but I did get asked that - last week. Then there was the student years ago who asked me "What if there are dinosaur eggs on the Moon & what if they hatch?" ). I don't think I've seen any examples like that on KP.  
I'll happily admit I don't know it all. I don't know how you turn sheep into wool you knit with, except that it involves taking care of the sheep & then shearing them at some point. I'm definitely not good at training animals, if the cat's overnight berserk spree which I discovered Sunday morning is any indication (many things were on the floor which didn't start out being on the floor Sat. night). However, if anyone needs help with an astronomy or astrophysics question, I'd be glad to jump in.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

JTM said:


> I can understand not wanting to do something, such as knitting socks, because you do not want to do the Kitchener stitch (I personally hate the Kitchener stitch...so won't do cuff down). But I just don't get want is intimidating about socks...or anything else for that matter.
> It is all just knitting...knit stitch and purl stitch... arranged in certain ways. Yes there are short rows for socks...less to knit per row...no big deal (especially if you use the Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern that is the easiest short row ever devised...and can be worked cuff down as well as my fav. toe up)
> What is the worst that can happen when attempting a lace pattern?... maybe a bit of frogging...
> What is the worst that can happen when attempting a top down sweater? ... maybe a bit of frogging....
> ...


Very well stated Jane. I always tell people I am teaching that if they let knitting intimidate them, the knitting will be their boss instead of them being the boss of their knitting. I have tossed many items in the trash, including finished ones not made of 'cheap' yarn. I then went on to duplicate the item because now I knew exactly how to do it. My husband would look at me, shake his head & go back to what he was doing lol.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I totally agree.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> I *like* challenges. I like "mindless patterns", too, but for specific things... e.g. if I'm trying to make a gift quickly or if I'm knitting while playing D&D (which I often do), but I do get bored with mindless patterns after awhile.
> Mind you, I learned how to knit somewhere around late Dec. 2012. In the year & a month since then, I've made stuffed animals, lots of hats & scarves, a shawlette, a baby cardigan, about 2/3 of a prayer shawl (that's a once-a-week for 1.5 hours thing. I don't work on it at home due to the large quantities of cat hair around here), a bunch of shopping bags, fingerless mittens, a dice bag, a lace garter, and a pair of socks (that's my most recent accomplishment - woo-hoo!). Oh, and probably all sorts of things I've forgotten to add. I started a sweater, but I got a book & have started to figure out how to actually make it fit me... I'll pick that up when I have a few hours of uninterrupted time to really get it started (I don't like to put down large & complicated projects right after I've started them). In order to accomplish all of that, I had to master: basic knitting (including the whole increasing/decreasing thing), short rows/wrap & turn, a couple types of cast-ons, knitting in the round on both DPNs & circulars, lace knitting, reading charts, fussing with the patterns when they're the wrong size, etc. Oh, and of course tinking & frogging.
> No problem.
> For me, the hardest part of doing something new is that I don't have a sense of how it goes together. That is, if I'm doing it wrong, I can't just look at it & tell. Once I've got that sense of "OK, this piece will eventually attach over there, and this stitch looks like that on the front & that on the back, etc" then I'm fine.


You are totally awesome! All of that in just a month more than 1 year... Wow. I am truly impressed.
Jane


----------



## KrisDW (Dec 12, 2013)

I was thinking the same as JaneWOW!!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

SQM said:


> I was just considering doing the fish lip kiss heel but got turned-off by the chart making of the foot. That seems like a hundred times more problematic than other options.


Skip the template...not necessary. If you have a pattern that you know will fit you... just read and follow the heel portion of the pattern. Just remember if working toe up... start the heel directly below the middle of your ankle bone...not the front of the leg ... or your sock will be too short. Also remember to continue to knit stockinette stitch for one full inch after completing the heel turn...before beginning any pattern that you established for instep...or you intend to use for the leg portion of your sock.

When it comes to cuff down...I am not exactly sure ...since that is not the way I knit socks... but I do know you should knit plain stockinette on the heel side for 1" prior to starting the heel turn.
Jane


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Lately, I've been trying to put one or more rows on every WIP I have going on. Sometimes I don't get back to the beginning in one knitting session... :shock:


If you can't get past the first few rows of a new project before your yarn felts from continuous unraveling with liberal amounts of sweat or your WIPs are more voluminous than your stash, that's intimidating!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

JIM said "For me, the hardest part of doing something new is that I don't have a sense of how it goes together. That is, if I'm doing it wrong, I can't just look at it & tell. Once I've got that sense of "OK, this piece will eventually attach over there, and this stitch looks like that on the front & that on the back, etc" then I'm fine."

Well, I haven't developed a yen to do socks yet. Maybe someday, but once I start a project, it's never as intimidating as it first seems. Sometimes the plainest pattern is the worst because if you make a mistake, it sticks out and then you have to frog back to it. I did a simple sc, ch crochet pattern for a baby blanket and just kept forgetting the chain. I hated it. And it was boring besides. I was just in a hurry to get something done for the gr. baby. Never again. I like intricate, but I do have this getting-to-know-you period with each design, as JIM mentions above. If they are poorly written it is frustrating to know that you could have saved some valuable time had I been working with better written instructions. I've never had a nightmare over knitting or crocheting anything...yet.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Some people just don't like a challenge (not me, though).


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

wjeanc said:


> Having been through the process of figuring out and learning the fish kiss lips heel just a week ago, I can understand the feeling of being intimidated by a pattern.
> 
> Sometimes as you're reading/knitting it just doesn't make sense and your mind doesn't want to wrap around and accept the process. Part of it was the idea of having 16 pages of instructions to go through, and so different from the heel flap and gusset I'm used to. Took me out of my comfort zone.
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth.......I have been knitting socks with DPN'S forever, no problem, then I said, lets try something different. I dont know what made me afraid, was it the 16 pages??? Once I got into the FKL heel it was easy peasy........why was I afraid I have no clue!!! Once again Jane came through and through her message I was able to do it.............Crazy.............yes..............but thanks everyone for support when you all get it and I don't...........


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, its all just knit or purl or wrap or YO or whatever, but it can at times be intimidating. I used to look at piano playing the same way - just do one note at a time until you can do more, and that mostly worked for me. But there were some works that I couldn't do because my hands were too small. I think some of my knitting problems is because my hands are usually sore and stiff.

I have lots of excuses, don't I??????


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

SQM said:


> SAMkewwl - do you realize you are bickering over absolutely nothing? The poster was not writing to only you - the post was for all of us to gain confidence knitting. If you don't like what was written move on. I can give you many topics to squawk about that are more impt. than knitting socks. How about protesting the killing of the giraffe in Copenhagen? How about the wars around the world? How about poverty and illiteracy? You are reacting like the poster was specifically directed to you. It wasn't. It was specifically directed to me.


 :thumbup: The original poster just gave us a boost of confidence to learn something new.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Excellent topic and so true. When my sister was teaching me watercolor painting and I hesitated to begin she said...it's just a piece of paper and we always have more.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> I *like* challenges. I like "mindless patterns", too, but for specific things... e.g. if I'm trying to make a gift quickly or if I'm knitting while playing D&D (which I often do), but I do get bored with mindless patterns after awhile.
> Mind you, I learned how to knit somewhere around late Dec. 2012. In the year & a month since then, I've made stuffed animals, lots of hats & scarves, a shawlette, a baby cardigan, about 2/3 of a prayer shawl (that's a once-a-week for 1.5 hours thing. I don't work on it at home due to the large quantities of cat hair around here), a bunch of shopping bags, fingerless mittens, a dice bag, a lace garter, and a pair of socks (that's my most recent accomplishment - woo-hoo!). Oh, and probably all sorts of things I've forgotten to add. I started a sweater, but I got a book & have started to figure out how to actually make it fit me... I'll pick that up when I have a few hours of uninterrupted time to really get it started (I don't like to put down large & complicated projects right after I've started them). In order to accomplish all of that, I had to master: basic knitting (including the whole increasing/decreasing thing), short rows/wrap & turn, a couple types of cast-ons, knitting in the round on both DPNs & circulars, lace knitting, reading charts, fussing with the patterns when they're the wrong size, etc. Oh, and of course tinking & frogging.
> No problem.
> For me, the hardest part of doing something new is that I don't have a sense of how it goes together. That is, if I'm doing it wrong, I can't just look at it & tell. Once I've got that sense of "OK, this piece will eventually attach over there, and this stitch looks like that on the front & that on the back, etc" then I'm fine.


Well, you certainly don't sound like you are dependent upon encouragement! Sounds like to me you are off and running!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Margit (Mar 28, 2013)

JTM said:


> My point is that it is easy to ask questions...and not be intimidated by a piece of paper with words on it...or a chart with dots dashes or empty boxes. We are all in a learning process...knitting is just knit stitches and purl stitches. The patterns, even one that has 16 pages like the Fish Lips Kiss Heel, are just words telling how to do those k stitches and p stitches.
> Yes...asking questions, seeking out videos, anything that can show us that which confounds us... all good. No reason to be intimidated... just sticks and string. None of it is going to kill us. We should not be scared of any of it.
> Jane


You are so right, somehow the words when you start, and the project you are doing dont match, or if they do, you dont believe you did it. Once you see that you are on the right path and it works out, then it is easy peasy...... how come I did not see that in the beginning??? Hind sight is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

In my teaching experience, I found, students read the pattern first, and it intimidated them. I taught them to cast on, and do what the pattern said to the first period.
Now go on to the next period, and so on. What success!!!
You cant understand paragraph three, if you have nothing to build on. One step at a time, and it is easy. Hope this helps.
Whatever I have going...I always have socks in another bag.
Just love knitting socks.


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Honey if you can do Fair Isle you'll be able to do Cables with your eyes closed.


FIRST thing I ever made was a jacket with a cabled yoke. Just took it a stitch at a time and found it was so easy. There's nothing I'm afraid of but a lot I have no interest in doing (making socks is one of those things - I like to make toys). It's only one stitch, after all. (I don't consider it two stitches - knit and purl - because I look at purl as a backward knit.) 
I've been crocheting for 49+ years and I consider that only one stitch. It's just pulling yarn through one or more loops.
I just like to relax and have fun!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

CarolA said:


> I am a very visual person and sometimes just reading a pattern doesn't help me understand what needs to be done. Especially with crocheting. There are times I just HAVE to have a live person sit with me and show me what needs to be done. I've already put 2 patterns aside that I need physical help with after I ripped out the WIP.


Learn to use charts. You can see visually what is happening.


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

JTM said:


> My point is that it is easy to ask questions...and not be intimidated by a piece of paper with words on it...or a chart with dots dashes or empty boxes. We are all in a learning process...knitting is just knit stitches and purl stitches. The patterns, even one that has 16 pages like the Fish Lips Kiss Heel, are just words telling how to do those k stitches and p stitches.
> Yes...asking questions, seeking out videos, anything that can show us that which confounds us... all good. No reason to be intimidated... just sticks and string. None of it is going to kill us. We should not be scared of any of it.
> Jane


Amen! It's all about the learning! 
Personally, I think that's the fun part.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hate Kitchener stitch. Do my socks top down and do Dutch toe. None of the recipients of my dozens of socks has ever complained.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

JTM

I have heard looking down on things rather than intimidation.
My time/creativity/ efforts are worth far more than to make a pair of socks I can buy for a few dollars, or to make a washcloth that I can buy for a dollar.

That is in addition to the fears people have about learning new things.

And there are people who cannot see the difference between the purl side and the knit side. (how do I know? students I have tried in vain to make see the difference) For such aspiring knitters, all new skills are impossible.

So there really is no easy answer to the question you pose. Why people dread learning new things in knitting. The main reason I have encountered is that they really cannot learn knitting easily and it scares them and bores them with constant failure. Be kind to such people. For them it is rocket science to knit.


:!:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

RE: Turmaline: I was thinking the same thing. Some people lack fine-motor skills and spatial-visual abilities. The fabulous knitters and others who find it easy have all of the above with an artist flair. Not everyone is born equal in these regards.


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> RE: Turmaline: I was thinking the same thing. Some people lack fine-motor skills and spatial-visual abilities. The fabulous knitters and others who find it easy have all of the above with an artist flair. Not everyone is born equal in these regards.


We all have our own talents. It would be a boring world if we all did the same thing equally well. It's all about working with your strengths!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Judy in oz, I used to be like your students, only reading one line at a time of a pattern or getting thoroughly confused. I realized I had come to a turning point in my knitting when I began to enjoy reading the whole pattern before I start a project.


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

joycevv said:


> Judy in oz, I used to be like your students, only reading one line at a time of a pattern or getting thoroughly confused. I realized I had come to a turning point in my knitting when I began to enjoy reading the whole pattern before I start a project.


This is what I do!  Just to get a "feel" for it. I don't even try to understand it or try to figure out what I'm supposed to do. After I read through a pattern, I pick up my yarn and needles (or hook) and take it one stitch at a time. Reading through gives me the feeling of familiarity. Silly, but true.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

californiasissy said:


> Very well stated! I work on complex patterns to stretch my ability and challenge myself. But knitting is knitting. Love it or don't do it!


Agreed !!! ... but what seems to be human nature in the adult is fear of failure. Was it not Churchill who said "The only thing we have to fear is fear itself." What a shame to let it keep you from something that might be pleasurable and fun.

While I don't have fear of failure with knitting, I have to confess fear with cell phones and other electronics. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Judy in oz said:


> In my teaching experience, I found, students read the pattern first, and it intimidated them. I taught them to cast on, and do what the pattern said to the first period.
> Now go on to the next period, and so on. What success!!!
> You cant understand paragraph three, if you have nothing to build on. One step at a time, and it is easy. Hope this helps.
> Whatever I have going...I always have socks in another bag.
> Just love knitting socks.


Actually, I've read some patterns that tell you to read the whole thing. I do that and wonder why?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> Learn to use charts. You can see visually what is happening.


If a pattern has a chart I bypass it. Anal I guess. I've never been able to read them. And like some others here I can read music but I can't read a pattern. Funny how the brain works. And I gotta have a picture. I won't make anything without a picture.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

bigKate said:


> We all have our own talents. It would be a boring world if we all did the same thing equally well. It's all about working with your strengths!


Well said!! Thank you for reminding some of us of that great truth.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> JTM
> 
> I have heard looking down on things rather than intimidation.
> My time/creativity/ efforts are worth far more than to make a pair of socks I can buy for a few dollars, or to make a washcloth that I can buy for a dollar.
> ...


I think JTM was talking about people who have mastered knitting and purling not newbies. I hadn't knit for over 30 years and the first thing I did when I came back was ML 2 At A Time Toe Up Socks.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Quite frankly, I never knew that I was "supposed to be" intimidated or afraid of knitting anything until I got on this website. I had always just found a pattern I thought was pretty and then read the instructions and tried it. I have learned a lot of new ways from this site because I've seen things I would never have thought to knit.

That said, I've never done a pair of socks because I look at how many stitches are on my socks and think, "Hmmmm, that many stitches would make a sweater and I'd surely be terribly bored with that sock before I finished one, much less two of them." I reckon the hand-knitted socks don't have quite as many stitches as my store-bought ones. I'm neither afraid to try them or intimidated by them.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

seedstitch said:


> While I don't have fear of failure with knitting, I have to confess fear with cell phones and other electronics. LOL


I got a smart phone last September....I'm still not quite smart enough for it yet. Don't know if I ever will figure it all out.
Jane


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

JTM said:


> I got a smart phone last September....I'm still not quite smart enough for it yet. Don't know if I ever will figure it all out.
> Jane


We sure do have a lot in common........ :lol: I don't even plan on getting one, can get by just fine without it!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Exactly, which is why any post needs to be evaluated in a non-personal manner.


SQM said:


> RE: Turmaline: I was thinking the same thing. Some people lack fine-motor skills and spatial-visual abilities. The fabulous knitters and others who find it easy have all of the above with an artist flair. Not everyone is born equal in these regards.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Actually it was President Franklin D.Roosevelt,at the beginning of the Great Depression. I did not agree with his policies, but admired his strength in keeping is free during WWII. I am so old I can remember how sad everyone was on the day he died of a brain hemorrhage. I was in high school .



seedstitch said:


> Agreed !!! ... but what seems to be human nature in the adult is fear of failure. Was it not Churchill who said "The only thing we have to fear is fear itself." What a shame to let it keep you from something that might be pleasurable and fun.
> 
> While I don't have fear of failure with knitting, I have to confess fear with cell phones and other electronics. LOL


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

Gabrielle in Tyler, TX I absolutely LOVE cables --- cables, more cables with popcorns and all of that !!!! I would rather do cables ANYDAY than something with changing colors !!! although I have done LOTS of BEANIES with skulls!!!! I MAY try the heart hat too !!! ) I always have trouble when knitting and having to change colors do I need to use a bobbin or not, how do I carry the yarn on the back side??? so does not show or be too tight??? yes, I have make projects with patterns where I had to carry the yarn on the back but I'm never quite satisfied that it looks perfect !!!! YOU will LOVE doing cables - I found that I had to do "just one more twist" and before I knew it the project was almost completed!!!! LOVE THOSE CABLES !!!! good luck to you on all your new projects !!! YOU will have fun, learn something new and just maybe want to do a BUNCH of cable projects. have a wonderful day and happy knitting on ALLL your projects === and I WILL tackle a pair of socks sometime!!!! I just haven't gotten up enough nerve to try them yet but I HAVE made ONE PAIR of socks in my 50+ years of knitting LOL maybe it is time to try to make another pair hee hee heee thanks and keep on knitting --- and purling tooo )


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You made me laugh at myself. I am the opposite. I have no sense of direction but I follow written instructions easily. You're right. The mind is a funny thing.



WindingRoad said:


> I only make stuff with a picture. I can read the directions and I can do exactly what it tells me to do and it still doesn't come out correctly. But give me a picture with those written instructions and I'm good to go. I have a photographic memory and a photographic mind. If I go to someone's house and open their kitchen cabinets, take a quick glance, the next time I come to their house I can open a cabinet and get what I want without asking. I sometimes drive down a road in my mind. I only have to go somewhere once and I can get there again.
> 
> I got "lost" in Phoenix AZ once in a monsoon rain. I had never been to that part of town. I started in daylight but as soon as the storm popped up NIGHTTIME. LOL But I got back to my apartment without stopping to ask for directions. When I give someone directions I never give route or street names. I go by landmarks, i.e. a grocery store, a church etc.
> 
> The mind is a funny thing isn't it?


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

JTM said:


> I got a smart phone last September....I'm still not quite smart enough for it yet. Don't know if I ever will figure it all out.
> Jane


I call my brother when befuddled by electronics. He is befuddled by knitting.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

JTM said:


> I got a smart phone last September....I'm still not quite smart enough for it yet. Don't know if I ever will figure it all out.
> Jane


oh, I forgot to say "Ask a teenager to teach you." ...worked for me.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

linzers said:


> I once heard someone say, "I just do what it says. I don't pay attention to what it's called." Good advice, b/c sometime the names of the techniques can be intimidating. In our minds, the named technique conjurs up entirely new entity, when it is really just a variation of the application of K and P.


 :thumbup:

I see people say they read through the whole pattern before they start and all that.. I was 57 when I started knitting and reading patterns was and is a bugaboo.. I start the pattern and knit line by line marking off each as it's finished. I tend to have a whole page full of scribbles by the time I'm done.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

JTM, you don't have to do a square toe and finish with Kitchener Stitch, when you get to the toe decreases do them as set out in sockit2me's instructions for knitting a sock on a 12" circular, that gives you a round toe, that's what I use, it's very easy to do and looks good on.


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Your discussion here has encouraged me to try socks as a new experience. However I have bad hammer toes, and would like to know if I can do wide-toe shaping to avoid pain from toes constriction. If so, how do I go about doing it? toe-up, cuff-down, Kitchener stitch, etc.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> If a pattern has a chart I bypass it. Anal I guess. I've never been able to read them. And like some others here I can read music but I can't read a pattern. Funny how the brain works. And I gotta have a picture. I won't make anything without a picture.


For me, charts are pictures, but blown up and under a magnifying glass. Each square is one stitch. The symbol becomes the abstract replacement for the type of stitch. I learned to read charts for color work first, never dreaming I would make the leap to understanding (and remembering) the symbols. Do you read color work charts? Maybe that's the foundation. BYT Winding Road, I started my 2nd pr of socks, same top down, 9in cable method. Too cold and too much ice under foot to go look for the longer cable for M. Loop...sounds like a reasonable excuse for now. I will bite the bullet at some point.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

MrsBearstalker said:


> Quite frankly, I never knew that I was "supposed to be" intimidated or afraid of knitting anything until I got on this website. I had always just found a pattern I thought was pretty and then read the instructions and tried it. I have learned a lot of new ways from this site because I've seen things I would never have thought to knit.
> 
> That said, I've never done a pair of socks because I look at how many stitches are on my socks and think, "Hmmmm, that many stitches would make a sweater and I'd surely be terribly bored with that sock before I finished one, much less two of them." I reckon the hand-knitted socks don't have quite as many stitches as my store-bought ones. I'm neither afraid to try them or intimidated by them.


I don't look at it "stitch for stitch". For me, and I just started my 2nd pr of socks, the socks go much faster than a sweater. The minute I put the 1st finished pr on, I knew socks would be my new "take in my purse" project, and I would graduated to 2 wip at a time. One for the house that requires some attention ( and space) and my take along no brainer. From the cuff to the heal, and then after the heel to toe, you do not need to look at a pattern. Just click the row counter as you go.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

SABLE88 said:


> Your discussion here has encouraged me to try socks as a new experience. However I have bad hammer toes, and would like to know if I can do wide-toe shaping to avoid pain from toes constriction. If so, how do I go about doing it? toe-up, cuff-down, Kitchener stitch, etc.


I am not experienced enough to tell you how to accomodate your hammer toes, but what you have described is the beauty of making socks. You can and should custom them to fit your foot comfortably. My feet are on the smaller side. Store bought socks always bunch up on me. Trying on my first pr as I made them, I saw with that yarn, 45 rows from the end of the heel to the toe decreases was all I needed. No bunching up, they fit perfectly.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

alwaysknitting said:


> I agree with you here but can't understand why you and others hate the kitchner stitch. I have to admit that even after making many pairs of socks I still open a how to to be sure I start off correctly but what's to hate?


I agree - Kitchener stitch seems simple to me.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Simply a matter of following instructions carefully, and it finishes the toe so neatly.



rderemer said:


> I agree - Kitchener stitch seems simple to me.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

I share a principle of how the brain learns any thing, as it was taught in a course of Educational Psychology that I took when finishing my degree:
The human brain normally needs to "handle", that is process, any bit of information an average of 7 times for it to be committed to permanent memory. 
These 7 times can be accomplished by:
1. reading instructions, 
2.doing a hands on activity related to the principle, 
3. seeing it done, demonstrations
4. practicing the action,
5. explaining the process to someone else, 
6. practicing it once more,
7. and then doing it again. 
In addition, as in school, there are reviews for the test over the subject, and the test itself. Then after the test, there could be a discussion about what items need further review.

This worked for me when I was teaching middle school and high school, and it worked for me as I worked to finish my college degree when I was 53 years old. 
This is just the way scientists have discovered the normal functions of the human brain.

Seems to me that lots of people expect to absorb and master any subject, or process, or method more quickly than their brains can really save it to long term memory. We are an impatient lot, are we not? And that often leads to disappointment and frustration, and surrender.

My first pair of socks was a learning process, just a beginning of mastering the lesson. Just as was learning math, or English, or any other subject. 
I never did master the "art" of appreciating old English poetry, or playing the piano! I was not interested in poetry, but I simply found the piano too much for my short fingers and my inability to coordinate both hands and also read the music!

FYI


illusionsbydonna said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I see people say they read through the whole pattern before they start and all that.. I was 57 when I started knitting and reading patterns was and is a bugaboo.. I start the pattern and knit line by line marking off each as it's finished. I tend to have a whole page full of scribbles by the time I'm done.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

dotmo said:


> JTM, you don't have to do a square toe and finish with Kitchener Stitch, when you get to the toe decreases do them as set out in sockit2me's instructions for knitting a sock on a 12" circular, that gives you a round toe, that's what I use, it's very easy to do and looks good on.


Glad you found a toe that works for you... My toes are not round... and the toes of my socks are not square either. 
A 12" needle is not for my hands... can't use them without pain. I do not knit for discomfort...I knit for pleasure.
Jane


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

rderemer said:


> I agree - Kitchener stitch seems simple to me.


It is...once you get the hang of it!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

I never shared my "sock experience". I had just taught myself the basic knitting skills when my DIL emailed me that she'd like for me to make her some socks. She was also kind enough to do the computer research and send me a pattern she liked; it was a pair of toe-up slipper socks. I did not know that they were supposed to be difficult to make, so I dove right in. Admittedly, it took several pairs for me to get them right but even with the errors, I enjoyed learning how to make them...even sent the better ones to her with a promise that I would get them right one day! 
And, the day DID come when that was the case. 
One of my very first projects was making an afghan which was a lace stitch...also something I did not know was supposed to be hard to do. I christened it "the pattern from Hell" but once I finally got it straight, it turned out beautifully.
Struggle tends to make us stronger as long as it doesn't drive us nuts first, doesn't it? :lol:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Try reading charts. Charts may be easier for you bc they are a "picture" of what is done.
Just 'member to go from right to left on one row and left to right on the next and you will do just fine.


bobctwn65 said:


> I can't read patterns very well a lot of them are so complacated


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

JTM said:


> You are totally awesome! All of that in just a month more than 1 year... Wow. I am truly impressed.
> Jane


Awww... shucks....


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Janci said:


> Well, you certainly don't sound like you are dependent upon encouragement! Sounds like to me you are off and running!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks... but... For the first 3 months of that time, I was doing ktbl thinking it was k. It was only when I saw someone else doing it the right way that I realize I had been knitting incorrectly for months! 
Encouragement & help are required at every step for all of us!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mrs.Mac said:


> I share a principle of how the brain learns any thing, as it was taught in a course of Educational Psychology that I took when finishing my degree:
> The human brain normally needs to "handle", that is process, any bit of information an average of 7 times for it to be committed to permanent memory.
> These 7 times can be accomplished by:
> 1. reading instructions,
> ...


It also works when you're teaching physics, astronomy, or physical science at the college level...  
The challenge is always to find hands-on activities or something similar for a science like astronomy... Maybe I should show my current solar system astronomy students how to knit planets?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Actually it was President Franklin D.Roosevelt,at the beginning of the Great Depression. I did not agree with his policies, but admired his strength in keeping is free during WWII. I am so old I can remember how sad everyone was on the day he died of a brain hemorrhage. I was in high school .


I remember that day, too, but I prefer to think of myself as being well seasoned :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> I call my brother when befuddled by electronics. He is befuddled by knitting.


Lucky you, you have a brother AND teenagers, none of whom are befuddled. All I have is a step-grandson in his late 30's who calls me when he is befuddled. Someone should publish instructions for us with pictures, all of which are easy to follow, don't you think?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I see people say they read through the whole pattern before they start and all that.. I was 57 when I started knitting and reading patterns was and is a bugaboo.. I start the pattern and knit line by line marking off each as it's finished. I tend to have a whole page full of scribbles by the time I'm done.


It really doesn't matter how you go about it, in the end. If scribbles work for you, you're way ahead of some people who can't seem to find anything that works for them.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

This principle is basic to learning any subject, at any level. Do we need to knit planets? That would be an unusual project, but someone posted a link here on KP about a knitted human skeleton as an art project in an unusual medium. Creativity.


kmckinstry77 said:


> It also works when you're teaching physics, astronomy, or physical science at the college level...
> The challenge is always to find hands-on activities or something similar for a science like astronomy... Maybe I should show my current solar system astronomy students how to knit planets?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Janci said:


> It is...once you get the hang of it!


If might be easy if you want to bother with it. So is milking cows.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dotmo said:


> JTM, you don't have to do a square toe and finish with Kitchener Stitch, when you get to the toe decreases do them as set out in sockit2me's instructions for knitting a sock on a 12" circular, that gives you a round toe, that's what I use, it's very easy to do and looks good on.


I think she said her toes aren't round. Neither are mine. Jane and I do toe up we don't fiddly around with toes. We KNIt to FIT.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> If might be easy if you want to bother with it. So is milking cows.


Very true...the desire to do anything is the best preamble toward achievment!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

rderemer wrote:
I agree - Kitchener stitch seems simple to me.



Janci said:


> It is...once you get the hang of it!


I know how to do the kitchener stitch....just don't like having to pick up a darning needle to do it. Don't even like having to pick up that darn darning needle to weave in ends...but I do it now. for a very long time...I would only use a crochet hood to "weave" ends... Not nearly as nice a finish as with the darn darning needle.
Jane


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

JTM said:


> rderemer wrote:
> I agree - Kitchener stitch seems simple to me.
> 
> I know how to do the kitchener stitch....just don't like having to pick up a darning needle to do it. Don't even like having to pick up that darn darning needle to weave in ends...but I do it now. for a very long time...I would only use a crochet hood to "weave" ends... Not nearly as nice a finish as with the darn darning needle.
> Jane


No argument from me on that! Hand sewing has never been one of my favorite things to do....but it really does make a big differnece, doesn't it?


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Simply a matter of following instructions carefully, and it finishes the toe so neatly.


Kitchener Stitch was never simple to me; I kept getting a purl ridge ... until I went for a private lesson at my LYS. Sherri at Designer Yarn in Sandy Oregon immediately pointed out what I was doing wrong and set me on the correct course. Heck, its only connecting 8 stitches, takes about 10 minutes?+- out of your whole knitting career. I can hack it!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> I share a principle of how the brain learns any thing, as it was taught in a course of Educational Psychology that I took when finishing my degree: ... SNIPPED ...) FYI


Thank you, Mrs.Mac ... insightful!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I like to try new techniques with knitting.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

SABLE88 said:


> Your discussion here has encouraged me to try socks as a new experience. However I have bad hammer toes, and would like to know if I can do wide-toe shaping to avoid pain from toes constriction. If so, how do I go about doing it? toe-up, cuff-down, Kitchener stitch, etc.


 ...Sable, I too have hammer toes. I think I was supposed to be a quadruped - maybe a horse. Well, something went wrong. Anyway, Hand knitted socks are the answer as they are the most forgiving and flexible ... they have GIVE. Best is to make a tracing of your foot while you have your weight on your foot; trace both feet one at a time, to get the exact size and shape. Then you know when to beginning to shape the toe if you are doing 'cuff down' which is what I do. My feet have no complaints about my own knit socks. My socks start out looking round-toes but end up being pointed toed - shaped by my feet. Hope you get the same results.


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience. Most patterns have round or pointed toes shaping that just screams at me. Cuff-down and taking an imprint of my feet sound like an excellent approach, and I can handle that with a beginner pattern. As for shaping for the toes part, I'm not sure how to tackle it. Perhaps I should take a lesson at a LYS.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

SABLE88 said:


> Your discussion here has encouraged me to try socks as a new experience. However I have bad hammer toes, and would like to know if I can do wide-toe shaping to avoid pain from toes constriction. If so, how do I go about doing it? toe-up, cuff-down, Kitchener stitch, etc.


If doing toe up... start your sock with a closed cast on, I use Judy's Magic Cast On... casting on a minimum of 12 stitches on each needle ...or more. 
I started casting on 8 per needle as most patterns suggest... not great for me....then tried 10 per needle.... better, but still not ideal... recently went to 12 per needle ... ahhhhhhhhh... I think I've got the best toe for me... 
Once I have cast on the right number for me... and increased 4 stitches every other round until I have enough stitches to fit over my toes. Because I am working toe up...it is easy to try on and see just how many stitches it will take to fit my foot perfectly. Personally my socks never have as many stitches as other folks...nor do the number of stitches match the pattern numbers... but they do match my feet.
If I were to start cuff down...I would have a sock that was baggy on my feet. Socks should have negative ease for perfect fit. Not too big...and not too tight. I am told you can try on cuff down socks... but If I have cast on, knit the leg...turned the heel and then try it on... I have a lot of frogging to do if I find out then that the sock is too big. 
Jane


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mrs.Mac said:


> This principle is basic to learning any subject, at any level. Do we need to knit planets? That would be an unusual project, but someone posted a link here on KP about a knitted human skeleton as an art project in an unusual medium. Creativity.


Hi!
There's a fancy education term... kinesthetics?... which refers to using hands-on activities & objects which can be manipulated in some fashion in order to help teach concepts. Why not knitted planets? 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-earth 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/CymruLlewes/planeetta-maa
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-gas-giant
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-ringed-planet


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

JTM said:


> If doing toe up... start your sock with a closed cast on, I use Judy's Magic Cast On... casting on a minimum of 12 stitches on each needle ...or more.
> I started casting on 8 per needle as most patterns suggest... not great for me....then tried 10 per needle.... better, but still not ideal... recently went to 12 per needle ... ahhhhhhhhh... I think I've got the best toe for me...
> Once I have cast on the right number for me... and increased 4 stitches every other round until I have enough stitches to fit over my toes. Because I am working toe up...it is easy to try on and see just how many stitches it will take to fit my foot perfectly. Personally my socks never have as many stitches as other folks...nor do the number of stitches match the pattern numbers... but they do match my feet.
> If I were to start cuff down...I would have a sock that was baggy on my feet. Socks should have negative ease for perfect fit. Not too big...and not too tight. I am told you can try on cuff down socks... but If I have cast on, knit the leg...turned the heel and then try it on... I have a lot of frogging to do if I find out then that the sock is too big.
> Jane


Knit to fit. I like my 10 stitches doesn't mean I might like 12. I have a big big toe that sticks out so I think that is why the 10 works for me. The reason toe up fits is because you can try it on even after only a couple of rounds. And if it doesn't fit, not to much frogging is involved. I hate guessing.

KNIT TO FIT.


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

I have found that the kitchner stitch is a lot easier to do from the purl side. Easier to follow the path of the stitches.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I think this is a great way to think about a lot of things. Taking Baby Steps, or taking one step at a time gets you where you want to go. 

I find I have surprising success doing things when the spirit moves me--just STARTING something instead of thinking about it. I can always quit--I'm sure good at that--but starting is the big thing. I'll think things to death. 
Sometimes I look back in amazement at all sorts of things I did just fine, and am pleased with, simply because I got STARTED and gave it a whirl. We are powerful creatures when we want to be.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

seafox said:


> I think this is a great way to think about a lot of things. Taking Baby Steps, or taking one step at a time gets you where you want to go.
> 
> I find I have surprising success doing things when the spirit moves me--just STARTING something instead of thinking about it. I can always quit--I'm sure good at that--but starting is the big thing. I'll think things to death.
> Sometimes I look back in amazement at all sorts of things I did just fine, and am pleased with, simply because I got STARTED and gave it a whirl. We are powerful creatures when we want to be.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

seafox said:


> I think this is a great way to think about a lot of things. Taking Baby Steps, or taking one step at a time gets you where you want to go.
> 
> I find I have surprising success doing things when the spirit moves me--just STARTING something instead of thinking about it. I can always quit--I'm sure good at that--but starting is the big thing. I'll think things to death.
> Sometimes I look back in amazement at all sorts of things I did just fine, and am pleased with, simply because I got STARTED and gave it a whirl. We are powerful creatures when we want to be.


Starting is always the hard part, isn't it?


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you so much, Jane. You make my fear go away and it makes sense to tackle the toe part that concerns me most. Do you use a pattern to guide you along so that you can turn the heel accordingly?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

californiasissy said:


> Very well stated! I work on complex patterns to stretch my ability and challenge myself. But knitting is knitting. Love it or don't do it!


Yes, that is what keeps it interesting. I would not be satisfied making the same thing over and over. As for neck scarves, I don't bother with patterns--it doesn't need to be fitted and you can make it as long as you want or can stand knitting it. You can be really creative making scarves and shawls--love all the lace patterns. Socks, well it took a while, I've made four pair so far--found out that not all "sock yarn" is created equal and some should never be used for make anything that takes substantial wear--single strand, loosely spun or twisted, is the worst. But I will keep trying to find the perfect yarn. My best sock was of Patens yarn, which is part acrylic, but it knits up easily and keeps it's shape when washed (I do mine by hand)--for a big box yarn it really was impressive. Also, I like the hand dyed, self stripping and other finer yarns. In my stash I have some bison yarn from Colorado that I am looking forward to knit up. Have fun, that's what it is all about. I have given up knitting for others--they have no idea of the time you put into making it and when they NEVER wear the item, I get the message.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

JTM said:


> rderemer wrote:
> I agree - Kitchener stitch seems simple to me.
> 
> I know how to do the kitchener stitch....just don't like having to pick up a darning needle to do it. *Don't even like having to pick up that darn darning needle to weave in ends*...but I do it now. for a very long time...I would only use a crochet hood to "weave" ends... Not nearly as nice a finish as with the darn darning needle.
> Jane


I'm with you there, but have you ever checked out Elizabeth Zimmerman and her daughter's DVD collection from the library--I suppose it can also be purchased, but between the two of them, Elizabeth has to be late 80's during the recording, they cover the finishing with a darning needle and using a darning needle for the kitchner stitch as well. It makes far more sense than a crochet hook working the ends in. They make the kitchner stitch look so easy--practice I am sure is what does it.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Another good way is to record the pattern slowly into a recorder. Sit and follow the directions when no one is around. Works every time.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Whatever works is the "best" way to do anything. I am glad you found what works for you. Enjoy.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

seafox said:


> I think this is a great way to think about a lot of things. Taking Baby Steps, or taking one step at a time gets you where you want to go.
> 
> I find I have surprising success doing things when the spirit moves me--just STARTING something instead of thinking about it. I can always quit--I'm sure good at that--but starting is the big thing. I'll think things to death.
> Sometimes I look back in amazement at all sorts of things I did just fine, and am pleased with, simply because I got STARTED and gave it a whirl. We are powerful creatures when we want to be.


How very true. The mind is a magnificent thing....we can talk ourselves into anything....and out of anything. 
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

SABLE88 said:


> Thank you so much, Jane. You make my fear go away and it makes sense to tackle the toe part that concerns me most. Do you use a pattern to guide you along so that you can turn the heel accordingly?


Yes... I start with Judy's Magic Cast On... knit the toe and up to middle of ankle bone, plus another round or two...then do the FISH LIPS KISS HEEL. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-lips-kiss-heel
You do have to buy the pattern...but it is only $1.00 US funds. It is the easiest short row heel in the world...at least at this time....who knows maybe some bright person will devise something even better, but I doubt it.... 
In any case..it is done easily, fast, no holes, no wrap and turn, no picking up of stitches, no M1s and no real counting either. 
Make sure you knit in stockinette stitch on heel side for 1" after the turn of the heel before starting any pattern on that side of the leg.
Jane


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Starting is always the hard part, isn't it?


It can be. But starting seems to be my problem. Starting too many projects. Ya know WIP.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> It can be. But starting seems to be my problem. Starting too many projects. Ya know WIP.


In 65-8 BC, Horace said "He who has begun has half done. Dare to begin!"

Winding Road seems to have this 'starting' part down pat.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> In 65-8 BC, Horace said "He who has begun has half done. Dare to begin!"
> 
> Winding Road seems to have this 'starting' part down pat.


Too bad I don't have the finishing part down pat. That was my premise. Starting is the easy part to me anyway. I'll start most anything.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Too bad I don't have the finishing part down pat. That was my premise. Starting is the easy part to me anyway. I'll start most anything.


My solution is to frog everything I have lost interest in. I let it sit for a couple of weeks to be sure. If the yarn is not right for the project or the color no longer inspires me, away it goes. Then, I have new yarn for another project to try.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> My solution is to frog everything I have lost interest in. I let it sit for a couple of weeks to be sure. If the yarn is not right for the project or the color no longer inspires me, away it goes. Then, I have new yarn for another project to try.


I didn't say I'd lost interest in my WIP. I said I get interested in too many things. Different.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I didn't say I'd lost interest in my WIP. I said I get interested in too many things. Different.


oh, gotcha ... sorry.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> oh, gotcha ... sorry.


No problem just clarification.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I was completely intimidated by cables until I read a very simple explanation - they are just stitches that are knitted out of order - put them aside, knit the next stitches, then knit the ones you put aside. Simple!

I was totally intimidated by reading directions on knitting socks, so I watched at least 30 videos on knitting socks, without ever picking up sock needles. I saw Amy's version of Eric's sock pattern, and I took the plunge. I went back to the videos a couple times, and I've made several pairs of socks so far. LOVE them!

I was totally intimidated by "lace" knitting, until I realized that all the Old Shale blankets I had made for the various babies was considered a lace pattern. 

I was terrified of trying to read a chart for lace, and then Amy posted the Mountain Lace Cowl, so I decided I would try to tackle it - 10 stitch by 8 row repeat, I can handle it. I used stitch markers for each pattern repeat, had both the tiny chart AND the written instructions on the computer screen while I knitted to I could easily follow the chart. The cowl is beautiful!

I thought I could never knit a sweater, and then Amy posted the Orvis Poncho pattern - and I learned a ton about starting a top down sweater, so that is next on my project list IF I can ever get my hands out of the dye pots. (Right now, I have purple fingers, green fingers, and random spots of sapphire blue on my hands!  LOL)


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> I was completely intimidated by cables until I read a very simple explanation - they are just stitches that are knitted out of order - put them aside, knit the next stitches, then knit the ones you put aside. Simple!
> 
> I was totally intimidated by reading directions on knitting socks, so I watched at least 30 videos on knitting socks, without ever picking up sock needles. I saw Amy's version of Eric's sock pattern, and I took the plunge. I went back to the videos a couple times, and I've made several pairs of socks so far. LOVE them!
> 
> ...


Isn't it great to find out that you can accomplish so much just by taking the first step and trying. I'm proud of you. Way to go!!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

diane647 said:


> Isn't it great to find out that you can accomplish so much just by taking the first step and trying. I'm proud of you. Way to go!!


Thank you for your kind words 

It is great! I've been going through my stash little by little, trying to figure out what to do with a bunch of it - I have some absolutely gorgeous silks, yak silk blend, and some cashmere that I've been holding on to, waiting for the perfect pattern. Now that I feel less intimidated by charts, I want to tackle some of the beautiful shawl patterns I've saved, too. SO many possibilities!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> I was completely intimidated by cables until I read a very simple explanation - they are just stitches that are knitted out of order - put them aside, knit the next stitches, then knit the ones you put aside. Simple!
> 
> I was totally intimidated by reading directions on knitting socks, so I watched at least 30 videos on knitting socks, without ever picking up sock needles. I saw Amy's version of Eric's sock pattern, and I took the plunge. I went back to the videos a couple times, and I've made several pairs of socks so far. LOVE them!
> 
> ...


The reason I posted the question in the first place is so that people such as yourself would not have to remain intimidated by anything done with string and sticks (yarn and needles). So glad you did not let those things scare you away from doing them. You are a rock star!!!
Jane


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> Thank you for your kind words
> 
> It is great! I've been going through my stash little by little, trying to figure out what to do with a bunch of it - I have some absolutely gorgeous silks, yak silk blend, and some cashmere that I've been holding on to, waiting for the perfect pattern. Now that I feel less intimidated by charts, I want to tackle some of the beautiful shawl patterns I've saved, too. SO many possibilities!!


You are hooked!!!!! Good going.


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS KP SITE AND THE PEOPLE HERE ALWAYS HELPFUL AND KIND AND CHEERING EACH OTHER ON !!!!! HAVE A WONDERFUL FRIDAY NITE AND SATURDAY - SUNDAY TOOO :O) HEE HEE HEE


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Learned to knit on size 1 needle (American), so socks are a step up!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

RP1019 said:


> Learned to knit on size 1 needle (American), so socks are a step up!


Love those success stories! I taught myself how to knit and basically learned on socks....actually slipper socks. I had made some baby booties while learning the basics, but my very first REAL knitting pattern was those slipper socks (toe up, yet). I didn't have a clue that some people find them "off-putting', just thought it was because I was a newbie that I had difficulties with the pattern. And, now (years later) THAT particular pattern is still a challenge but I finally licked it! My DIL had sent it to me (She doesn't knit at all!) and asked me to make a pair for her. 
So, I understand what you say when you say that making "socks" is a step down! Er.....you said a step up, didn't you?? Whatever......if you learned on size 1 needles, that is a story in itself! :lol:


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Knitting by Nana said:


> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS KP SITE AND THE PEOPLE HERE ALWAYS HELPFUL AND KIND AND CHEERING EACH OTHER ON !!!!! HAVE A WONDERFUL FRIDAY NITE AND SATURDAY - SUNDAY TOOO :O) HEE HEE HEE


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Karen K Turner said:


> I think some of us are more concerned with our self image than the act of making something. I was called a failure because I was poor and not much was expected of me because of the way we lived. I had years of counselling and I made my self a better path in life. But, those words of failure still haunt me. I struggle with it daily. Sometimes I jump in with both feet, and some days I just test the water.


So totally understand! This is way I'm sometimes "fearful"of trying new things! That darn baggage in my head just takes over!


----------

